# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Tout  1 euro !

## Acropole

Martine AUBRY promet une licence globale de 1 euro sur les abonnements internet pour dpnaliser le tlchargement illgal.
Tout  1 euro par mois ! Musique, films, sries, jeux vido, livres... Vous en avez rv ? Aubry le fait !
Il manque q'une promesse de date de mise en oeuvre...
Dire que j'ai pay 150 l'intgrale de stargate, et des centaines d'euros depuis des annes pour tous mes jeux vidos.
Seul problme, il va me falloir quelques disques durs d'1To supplmentaires et un paquet de DvD Rw, voire de Blu Ray.
A mais on nous dit qu'il va falloir payer plus cher la bande passante...

----------


## Gnoce

Tout  un euro...

Je suis pas certain qu'ils vont y gagner  ::aie:: . a va lgitimer le tlchargement et mme faire passer les consommateurs "classiques" pour des cons.

----------


## DoubleU

Ahaha, probablement la mesure la plus hypocrite qu'on ait entendu de cette campagne  ::D:

----------


## Rayek

> Martine AUBRY promet une licence globale de 1 euro sur les abonnements internet pour dpnaliser le tlchargement illgal.
> Tout  1 euro par mois ! Musique, films, sries, jeux vido, livres... Vous en avez rv ? Aubry le fait !
> Il manque q'une promesse de date de mise en oeuvre...
> Dire que j'ai pay 150 l'intgrale de stargate, et des centaines d'euros depuis des annes pour tous mes jeux vidos.
> Seul problme, il va me falloir quelques disques durs d'1To supplmentaires et un paquet de DvD Rw, voire de Blu Ray.
> A mais on nous dit qu'il va falloir payer plus cher la bande passante...


Seul le tlchargement de musique ne sera concern dans un premier temps (faut lire toute la phrase aussi :p)

----------


## Acropole

Dans un premier temps  ::):  J'ai tout lu, ne t'inquite pas.
J'aimerais bien savoir ce qui justifie ce privilge.

----------


## Aniki

Surtout que je doute que les majors apprcient...
Elle va pas tre copine avec les USA si elle est lue...  ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

Les majors seront les plus rapidement et les plus facilement pays. Ce sont les petits producteurs et les artistes indpendants qui vont galrer  se faire connatre et reconnatre par l'administration, qui vont avoir du mal a justifier leur volume de tlchargement et qui, de toutes faons, ne toucheront que des miettes parce que 0.000001% de 1 par mois a nourrit pas son homme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Allez, on va tous payer pour que certains profites... Vive les redevances ! ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

Ben profite toi aussi  ::mrgreen:: 
Pour un euro par mois, allons  ::ccool::

----------


## fregolo52

> Dire que j'ai pay 150 l'intgrale de stargate


tu peux te dire que tu as de jolis coffrets et pas une pile de DVD grav !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben profite toi aussi 
> Pour un euro par mois, allons


Tlcharger de la m***e d'une qualit minable, dsol, je te laisse tes brodeauxchanel !  ::mouarf:: 

Heureusement, y a un truc qui me rassure. Les promesses ne valent que pour ceux qui y croient !  ::ccool::

----------


## Acropole

Je suis d'accord, il faut en plus qu'elle promette la mise en place d'un site gouvernemental, du type bibliothque numrique, proposant les produits en qualit HD. Je veux bien payer pas cher, mais pas pour de la merde !  ::mouarf::

----------


## tigunn

Prochaine lection prsidentielle: 22 avril et 6 mai 2012     ::roll:: 

Il y a aussi "baisse du chmage", "baisse des impts pour les classes moyennes", ... et j'en passe.

----------


## GPPro

> Prochaine lection prsidentielle: 22 avril et 6 mai 2012    
> 
> Il y a aussi "baisse du chmage", "baisse des impts pour les classes moyennes", ... et j'en passe.


Qu'est-ce que tu racontes toi ? Tout tourne autour du tlchargement illgal, c'est bien connu...

Je rajouterais "niches fiscales", "ducation", "rgulation de la finance", etc. .

Mais bon, rglons Hadopi avant SVP...  ::roll::  (je prcise que c'est ironique !)

----------


## xelab

> Tlcharger de la m***e d'une qualit minable, dsol, je te laisse tes brodeauxchanel !


Avec le format flac, plus de souci (au pire un bon ogg pas trop compress).  ::ccool::  D'ailleurs je ne sais mme pas si les plateformes lgales proposent a...

----------


## Acropole

1 par connexion internet dans un pays de 65 millions d'habitant a fait quoi, quelques millions par mois ?
Les sries comme dr House, les experts, Grey's anatomy sont regarde par 80 millions de personnes dans le monde. La saison cote 50  sa sortie. Avec 1 million de vente a fait dj 50 millions de CA.
Cette mesure est la fin garantie de la cration audiovisuelle (musique, cinma, tl, jeux vido).
Je veux bien qu'on critique les majors, le systme, tout a. Mais une proposition aussi inconsciente est totalement irresponsable et, au final, dmagogique, car elle ne passera jamais.
Je ne mintresse pas beaucoup  la politique et c'est la premire fois que je vois un candidat faire une proposition aussi calamiteuse juste pour rcuprer des voix.
a ne tiendrait qu'a moi elle serait condamn  l'inligibilit pour 20 ans.
J'ai lu rcemment qu'on avait la droite la plus bte du monde, a doit tre d  la slection naturelle. En face les prdateurs ne sont pas assez volus pour provoquer la slection des moins aptes.

Bizarre, on a pas vu de partisans de la gratuit dans cette discussion...

----------


## ManusDei

Tu devrais t'y interresser, y a plein de propositions aussi navrantes trs rgulirement (celle n'est pas la pire  laquelle je puisse penser).

----------


## Aniki

C'est trop subjectif tout a.
Mme si cette proposition est quand mme bien plac dans le top 50 des propositions les plus aberrantes, pour moi le retour au Franc est quand mme une proposition bien mieu place pour prtendre au titre suprme. (alors que certains ne trouve pas a si suicidaire que a...  ::roll:: )

----------


## Barsy

Vous oubliez que la culture n'est pas finance uniquement par la vente de disques ou de DVD. Il y a aussi les places de spectacles/concerts, les entrs de cinma, la publicit, le mcnat...

D'autre part, je ne vois pas en quoi cette proposition est plus aberrante que la "taxe sur la copie" prive qui touche tous les acheteurs d'appareils lectroniques et de supports vierges (et cela mme si ces produits n'ont pas t achets dans un but culturel).

Et ce qui est davantage aberrant, c'est l'immense dcalage qui existe entre la demande des consommateurs et l'offre lgale propose !! 12 ans aprs Napster, la FNAC continue de regorger de CD et les producteurs esprent toujours que ceux-ci vont se vendre alors que les appareils Hi-Fi sont de moins en moins nombreux  pouvoir les lire.

Enfin, que dire des lois DADVSI et HADOPI qui profitent davantage  favoriser le tlchargement illgal qu' le restreindre. La premire en sapant l'offre lgale avec les DRM et la seconde en rendant le tlchargement illgal impuni jusqu' la rception d'un mail (mail que ne recevront jamais ceux qui passent par du direct download ou un VPN).

Bref, non, je ne trouve pas que la proposition soit aberrante. Et je ne vois pas en quoi elle empchera ceux qui veulent claquer 150 dans un coffret Stargate (beurk !!  ::P: ) de le faire.

----------


## Acropole

Elle est aberrante car elle est trs loin de couvrir le chiffre d'affaire des produits concerns.

Pour la FNAC et napster, figure toi que je viens d'acheter assassin's creed bortherood pour moins de 30 sur amazon en DVD et moins cher que sur les plateformes de tlchargement.  :8O: 
C'est hallucinant. Comment interprter a ? Amazon  la rputation de faire des prix trs bas, mais l, moins cher en DVD (frais de port gratuits) qu'en tlchargement...




> un coffret Stargate (beurk !! )


Vu ton avatar, je prend a comme une fausse critique amicale  :;):

----------


## Jidefix

Moi  la limite je continue d'acheter...  condition de supprimer les 1001 incitations au piratage au dmarrage de chaque DVD...

Si si, les vidos horripilantes qui vous traitent de voleur pendant plusieurs minutes, alors que par dfinition, si vous aviez tlcharg le bidule, vous ne les verriez mme pas!
D'ailleurs  l'poque de la VHS, on pouvait les passer en acclr. Maintenant, pas le choix: on ne contrle plus ce qui passe. Rgression, quand tu nous tiens  ::(:

----------


## Acropole

Je suis tout a fait d'accord, et je rajouterais aussi le tunnel de pub, bien qu'on puisse le passer, en tous cas sur les DVD que j'ai.
En gnral, si il y'a de la pub, c'est gratuit, sinon c'est payant.
Ceci dit, il est prfrable d'utiliser des copies plutt que les originaux pour viter les dgradations ventuelles et maladresses de manipulation. Et dans ce cas l il y'a moyen de supprimer le contenu non dsir sur les copies. Et c'est tout a fait lgal.

----------


## Barsy

> Vu ton avatar, je prend a comme une fausse critique amicale


a en tait une  :;): . J'ai eu ma priode Stargate et j'ai du voir toutes les saisons (et mme Atlantis). Mais aujourd'hui, quand je retombe dessus sur NRJ12, je remarque davantage tous les dfauts et incohrences. Et j'ai eu l'occasion depuis de voir d'autres sries bien meilleures (Stargate Universe en outre qui tait excellent) ce qui m'a fait un peu revoir  la baisse mon opinion vis  vis de SG1.

Et mon avatar reprsente MacGyver et non pas O'Neil  ::P: 




> Elle est aberrante car elle est trs loin de couvrir le chiffre d'affaire des produits concerns.
> 
> Pour la FNAC et napster, figure toi que je viens d'acheter assassin's creed bortherood pour moins de 30 sur amazon en DVD et moins cher que sur les plateformes de tlchargement. 
> C'est hallucinant. Comment interprter a ? Amazon  la rputation de faire des prix trs bas, mais l, moins cher en DVD (frais de port gratuits) qu'en tlchargement...


Je fais exactement pareil, j'achte mes CD sur Fnac.com aux fournisseurs "tiers" (un peu comme sur Amazon, la Fnac fait appel  d'autres fournisseurs pour complter son offre), je trouve des album entre 2  5 au lieu des 15 habituels (ou des 0.99 par morceau en tlchargement ce qui ramne le prix de certains albums  plus de 20)

Mais vois-tu je ne pense pas que le fait de lgaliser le tlchargement illgal signifiera la fin de la vente des CD, DVD ou autres. Il y aura toujours des gens qui les achteront car ils y trouves une valeur ajout que ne procure pas le tlchargement : pouvoir tenir l'objet, avoir une jackette sympa, avoir la notice, les paroles, des bonus...

Enfin, une tude sudoise a dmontr qu'en moyenne, les gens qui tlchargeaient le plus taient aussi ceux qui dpensaient le plus dans les produits culturels. En gros, la mesure propos par Martine Aubry rendrait la culture gagnante sur 2 tableaux. Non seulement les gens donneraient tous 1/mois mais en plus ils consommeraient davantage de produits culturels.

----------


## Barsy

> Ceci dit, il est prfrable d'utiliser des copies plutt que les originaux pour viter les dgradations ventuelles et maladresses de manipulation. Et dans ce cas l il y'a moyen de supprimer le contenu non dsir sur les copies. Et c'est tout a fait lgal.


Oui, on paye une taxe pour a... ::aie::

----------


## Tellen

> Envoy par Acropole
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, il est prfrable d'utiliser des copies plutt que les originaux pour viter les dgradations ventuelles et maladresses de manipulation. Et dans ce cas l il y'a moyen de supprimer le contenu non dsir sur les copies. Et c'est tout a fait lgal.
> 
> 
> Oui, on paye une taxe pour a...


Oui mais il me semble, sauf erreur de ma part, que si pour faire une copie tu es obliger de faire sauter une protection contre le piratage, c'est illgale.  ::cry::

----------


## Aniki

> Ceci dit, il est prfrable d'utiliser des copies plutt que les originaux pour viter les dgradations ventuelles et maladresses de manipulation. Et dans ce cas l il y'a moyen de supprimer le contenu non dsir sur les copies.


Mais faire une copie n'est pas si simple pour le nophite. Surtout "grace" aux joyeuses protections anti-pirate qui empchent de jouir du droit  la copie prive.
Tiens je viens de me rappeller d'un artice de Matre Eolas :



> La copie prive est une exception, pas un droit a rcemment rappel la cour de cassation (affaire Mulholland Drive) : *l'auteur ne peut l'interdire*, *mais il n'a pas  permettre* ou faciliter sa ralisation (les mesures techniques de protection s'opposant  la copie ayant expressment t lgalises par la loi DADVSI).


Je ne suis pas un adepte du droit mais ce que j'ai mis en gras me parat illogique: l'auteur ne peut pas l'interdire (pour l'instant ok...), mais il n'a pas  permettre la copie prive.  ::koi:: 
Autrement dit, il n'est pas oblig de le permettre => il peut donc l'interdire.
O est-ce que je me plante dans mon raisonnement ?

Enfin tout a pour dire que d'aprs cet article, la copie prive n'est pas un droit (on m'aurait menti?) mais une exception.




> Et c'est tout a fait lgal.


Tu es sr qu'il est lgal de faire sauter les protections des CD/DVD/Jeux ?




> Oui mais il me semble, sauf erreur de ma part, que si pour faire une copie tu es obliger de faire sauter une protection contre le piratage, c'est illgale.


Effectivement, c'est ce qu'il me semble aussi. C'est tellement compliqu tout a... ::cfou::

----------


## el_slapper

Perso, j'achte tous mes JV sur gamer's gate. _Certains_(hlas pas tous) sont garantis sans DRM. Donc sans souci  l'usage. Pirater des jeux que j'ai achet parceque la protection en interdisait l'usage, j'ai fait 2 fois. C'est lassant.

Je paye, je contrle. Je contrle pas, je paye pas. Ca me fait rater Fallout NV et Civ 5. Tant pis, j'accepte de rater ces monuments.

----------


## Acropole

Je ne vois pas dincohrence. Faciliter la copie peut amener  de gros efforts pour que celle ci soit faisable. Par exemple, les sculpteurs n'ont pas  interdire la copie de leurs oeuvre, mais il ne sont pas tenu  la rendre facile. Dans ce cas prcis je me demande comment faciliter la copie d'une statue...
Par contre, l'ajout de DRM la rend difficile, ce qui n'est pas la mme chose. Je ne sais absolument pas si le droit traite cette diffrence. A-t-on le droit de rendre difficile, voire impossible, l'exercice d'un droit ?

Concernant l'tude sudoise, il faut la prendre avec des pincettes.
Elle dit que plus on tlcharge plus on consomme.
Prenons l'affirmation  l'envers : Plus on consomme plus on tlcharge.
Il n'y a rien d'tonnant  ce que les accros de musique soient ceux qui achtent *et* tlchargent le plus de musique, non ?

En tous cas, si demain tout ceci devient gratuit, pourquoi s'emmerder  acheter ?

PS : je sais faire la diffrence entre O'Neill et McGaver  :8O:

----------


## Jon Shannow

a me gave tout a. On paie TOUS une taxe pour que certains copient sur des supports vierges, et maintenant, on va TOUS payer une taxe pour que quelques c***ins tlchargent du RnB ou du Rap toute la journe afin de remplir  ras bord leurs iPodPhonePad.   ::roll:: 
S'ils veulent du bruit, qu'ils le paient et puis c'est tout ! 
Dj que a me gonfle de payer des impts pour permettre  un trop grand nombre de glander toute la journe, une bonne partie part pour des btises genre HADOPI, et je pourrais multiplier  souhait les exemples... Aprs on s'tonne d'tre en dficit !  ::roll::

----------


## Aniki

> ...
> A-t-on le droit de rendre difficile, voire impossible, l'exercice d'un droit ?
> ...


Ah, tu es tomb dans le pige !
Ce n'est justement pas un droit !!
(Si tu parlais du droit  la copie prive... qui n'en est pas un  ::aie:: )




> Je ne vois pas dincohrence...


Je ne parlais que de a : "l'auteur ne peut l'interdire, mais il n'a pas  permettre"
Si il n'a pas  permettre, c'est qu'il n'est pas oblig de le permettre.
Et s'il ne le permet justement pas, c'est qu'il l'interdit, on est bien d'accord ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne parlais que de a : "l'auteur ne peut l'interdire, mais il n'a pas  permettre"
> Si il n'a pas  permettre, c'est qu'il n'est pas oblig de le permettre.
> Et s'il ne le permet justement pas, c'est qu'il l'interdit, on est bien d'accord ?


Non, on n'est pas d'accord !  :;): 

Dans cet tat de fait il faut voir 2 choses. Le droit des utilisateurs et celui des diteurs. 

Les diteurs ne peuvent interdire la copie prive. OK
Les diteurs ne sont pas obligs de permettre la copie prive. OK
Ces 2 choses signifient que si l'utilisateur contourne les DRM il ne peut pas tre condamn.

----------


## Aniki

> Non, on n'est pas d'accord ! 
> 
> Dans cet tat de fait il faut voir 2 choses. Le droit des utilisateurs et celui des diteurs. 
> 
> Les diteurs ne peuvent interdire la copie prive. OK
> Les diteurs ne sont pas obligs de permettre la copie prive. OK
> Ces 2 choses signifient que si l'utilisateur contourne les DRM il ne peut pas tre condamn.


Hum, je crois que je vois o tu veux en venir.

En fait pour moi "l'auteur ne peut l'interdire, mais il n'a pas  permettre", a voulait dire "l'auteur ne peut l'interdire, mais il n'a pas  l'autoriser".
Dans ce cas s'il n'autorise pas, il interdit, chose qu'il n'a pas le droit de faire...

Mais si je te suis bien, il faudrait en fait plutt le prendre dans le sens de : "l'auteur ne peut l'interdire, mais il n'a pas  mettre en place un systme pour faire cette copie ou la faciliter".
Effectivement la phrase a dj plus de sens maintenant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hum, je crois que je vois o tu veux en venir.
> 
> En fait pour moi "l'auteur ne peut l'interdire, mais il n'a pas  permettre", a voulait dire "l'auteur ne peut l'interdire, mais il n'a pas  l'autoriser".
> Dans ce cas s'il n'autorise pas, il interdit, chose qu'il n'a pas le droit de faire...
> 
> Mais si je te suis bien, il faudrait en fait plutt le prendre dans le sens de : "l'auteur ne peut l'interdire, mais il n'a pas  mettre en place un systme pour faire cette copie ou la faciliter".
> Effectivement la phrase a dj plus de sens maintenant.


En tout cas, c'est comme cela que je comprend la chose. Maintenant, avec les juristes ?  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

> Concernant l'tude sudoise, il faut la prendre avec des pincettes.
> Elle dit que plus on tlcharge plus on consomme.
> Prenons l'affirmation  l'envers : Plus on consomme plus on tlcharge.
> Il n'y a rien d'tonnant  ce que les accros de musique soient ceux qui achtent et tlchargent le plus de musique, non ?


Pourquoi faut-il prendre l'affirmation  l'envers ? S'il est dmontr qu'un vnement X (ici le fait de tlcharger) provoque une consquence Y (dpense plus importante dans la culture), cela ne veut pas dire que Y provoque X.




> a me gave tout a. On paie TOUS une taxe pour que certains copient sur des supports vierges, et maintenant, on va TOUS payer une taxe pour que quelques c***ins tlchargent du RnB ou du Rap toute la journe afin de remplir  ras bord leurs iPodPhonePad.  
> S'ils veulent du bruit, qu'ils le paient et puis c'est tout ! 
> Dj que a me gonfle de payer des impts pour permettre  un trop grand nombre de glander toute la journe, une bonne partie part pour des btises genre HADOPI, et je pourrais multiplier  souhait les exemples... Aprs on s'tonne d'tre en dficit !


C'est plutt absurde comme raisonnement...
Si je vais dans ton sens, pourquoi les gens en bonne sant devraient-ils cotiser pour ceux qui sont malade ? Pourquoi d'ailleurs devraient-on payer des impts pour financer des services dont on se sert pas ou plus ? (j'ai pas d'enfant et pourtant je paye les coles, je n'ai pas commis de crime et pourtant je paye la justice, je ne suis pas au chomage et pourtant je cotise aux caisses d'allocation...)
Bref, vivre ensemble c'est aussi supporter des frais ensemble.

Et concernant les gens qui tlcharge, il ne s'agit pas de "quelques c***ins" mais plutt de millions d'internautes. Ce n'est donc pas ngligeable...

----------


## Acropole

> Pourquoi faut-il prendre l'affirmation  l'envers ? S'il est dmontr qu'un vnement X (ici le fait de tlcharger) provoque une consquence Y (dpense plus importante dans la culture), cela ne veut pas dire que Y provoque X.


Justement ! C'est ce que je voulais mettre en lumire.
Certains utilisent cette tude pour prouver que plus on tlcharge, plus on achte, et donc que la gratuit ferra grimper en flche les achats.
Or elle n'est pas a prendre comme a. Ce sont les gros consommateurs qui consomment le plus, gratuit ou payant, peu importe.




> C'est plutt absurde comme raisonnement...
> Si je vais dans ton sens, pourquoi les gens en bonne sant devraient-ils cotiser pour ceux qui sont malade ? Pourquoi d'ailleurs devraient-on payer des impts pour financer des services dont on se sert pas ou plus ? (j'ai pas d'enfant et pourtant je paye les coles, je n'ai pas commis de crime et pourtant je paye la justice, je ne suis pas au chomage et pourtant je cotise aux caisses d'allocation...)
> Bref, vivre ensemble c'est aussi supporter des frais ensemble.


Ce sont des cas bien particuliers.
La justice : elle ne peut tre juste si seuls les plus riches peuvent s'en servir.
Les soins : c'est un phnomne incontrlable et vital et qui concerne tout le monde.
Le chmage : comme les soins.
Les coles : tu n'as pas d'enfants, mais tu es all  l'cole.

La "culture" par contre, n'est pas vitale et peut trs bien se passer d'un modle de financement global.
Et il y'a des limites au "communautarisme", au tout en commun. Quand on commence a exiger que d'autres payent pour des choses comme la "culture", a ne devient plus du vivre ensemble, comme tu dis, mais de la soumission d'autrui pour sa satisfaction personnelle.
Tu va faire quoi si certains refusent de payer cette taxe ? Tu va les mettre en prison pour non paiement du CD de Laurie au voisin ?

PS : C'est vrais que SGU est la srie la plus mature des trois. Mais malheureusement seul le personnage de Rush tient ses promesses. SGU est un peu le Lost de Stargate, mais sans la plthore de personnages au caractres et aux interactions du niveau de Lost.

----------


## Barsy

> Justement ! C'est ce que je voulais mettre en lumire.
> Certains utilisent cette tude pour prouver que plus on tlcharge, plus on achte, et donc que la gratuit ferra grimper en flche les achats.
> Or elle n'est pas a prendre comme a. Ce sont les gros consommateurs qui consomment le plus, gratuit ou payant, peu importe.


Non, pas du tout, l'tude dmontre en fait que le fait de favoriser l'accs  la culture va faire que les gens deviennent de gros consommateurs. Ils ne le sont pas  la base.




> Ce sont des cas bien particuliers.
> La justice : elle ne peut tre juste si seuls les plus riches peuvent s'en servir.
> Les soins : c'est un phnomne incontrlable et vital et qui concerne tout le monde.
> Le chmage : comme les soins.
> Les coles : tu n'as pas d'enfants, mais tu es all  l'cole.
> 
> La "culture" par contre, n'est pas vitale et peut trs bien se passer d'un modle de financement global.
> Et il y'a des limites au "communautarisme", au tout en commun. Quand on commence a exiger que d'autres payent pour des choses comme la "culture", a ne devient plus du vivre ensemble, comme tu dis, mais de la soumission d'autrui pour sa satisfaction personnelle.
> Tu va faire quoi si certains refusent de payer cette taxe ? Tu va les mettre en prison pour non paiement du CD de Laurie au voisin ?


Encore une fois, le raisonnement est faux, il y a des pays o les soins, le chmage ou l'cole ne sont pas considrs comme devant tre financs par tous. Et s'il fallait financer les besoins vitaux (et uniquement ceux-l) pourquoi ne partage-t-on pas dans ce cas les frais de nourriture et de logement qui sont vitaux et pourquoi partage-t-on les frais de construction des routes ou de transport qui ne le sont pas ? (aprs tout, un non-automobiliste n'aurait pas  payer pour ceux qui possdent un vhicule)

Bref, le fait de partager les frais ne relve pas d'une raison "vitale". Il s'agit simplement de trouver la meilleure solution pour offrir un maximum de services aux citoyens. Et dans le cas prsent, la possibilit de tlcharger la culture de faon illimite en est un. Pourquoi devrait-on s'en priver au prtexte que le mode de financement actuel n'est pas adapt ? Pourquoi, plutt que d'interdire ce qui semble tre un progrs, ne chercherait-on pas une solution pour le rendre viable ?

Et juste une dernire chose, je ne suis pas d'accord quand tu dis que la culture n'est pas vitale. Elle l'est. Quelque part, la culture est la cl de voute de la civilisation.

----------


## Acropole

> Non, pas du tout, l'tude dmontre en fait que le fait de favoriser l'accs  la culture va faire que les gens deviennent de gros consommateurs. Ils ne le sont pas  la base.


Elle est o cette tude ?




> Encore une fois, le raisonnement est faux, il y a des pays o les soins, le chmage ou l'cole ne sont pas considrs comme devant tre financs par tous.


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la discussion actuelle. On parle d'une mesure propose par une candidate franaise pour des lections franaises applicable en France.




> Et s'il fallait financer les besoins vitaux (et uniquement ceux-l) pourquoi ne partage-t-on pas dans ce cas les frais de nourriture et de logement qui sont vitaux et pourquoi partage-t-on les frais de construction des routes ou de transport qui ne le sont pas ? (aprs tout, un non-automobiliste n'aurait pas  payer pour ceux qui possdent un vhicule)


Le logement est en partie financ  hauteur des APL et il y'a des aides pour les factures dlectricit, d'eau et de tlphone.
Les routes sont ncessaires aux non automobilistes par les services qu'elles rendent, comme le transports de marchandises jusqu'aux commerces que le non automobiliste frquente, par exemple, ou la maintenance de rseaux lectriques, tlphoniques et sanitaires (eau) facilite par la prsence de routes sur tout le territoire.
De plus le dveloppement anarchique des routes causerait plus de problmes qu'il n'apporterait de solutions. Enfin, c'est trop cher pour un entrepreneur priv, sauf  disposer des pages  chaque changement de rseau routier, ce qui l aussi poserait plus de problmes.




> Bref, le fait de partager les frais ne relve pas d'une raison "vitale".


C'est vrais, et tout le monde n'est pas d'accord avec tout ce qui  t mis en place par les gouvernements successifs. Raison n'est pas justification.
En imposant le paiement d'une taxe  toute la population pour satisfaire une partie de celle-ci, et pour des besoins non essentiels, on aboutit  la soumission de la population devant payer pour les autres. Tu pourra dire ce que tu veux, je suis totalement oppos  cette idologie dominatrice. Si un individu ou un groupe d'individu dsire vivre sa vie autrement que ce qu'une minorit, ou la majorit, veut leur imposer ils sont libres de le faire tant que a ne nuit pas  autrui. Et ne pas satisfaire les envies et caprices de l'autre n'est pas une nuisance.
Prendre de force l'argent de certaines personnes pour permettre  d'autre de consommer du loisir c'est purement et simplement de la spoliation et de l'esclavage.




> Il s'agit simplement de trouver la meilleure solution pour offrir un maximum de services aux citoyens.


Justement, je pense que l'tat n'est pas l pour offrir un maximum de services, mais uniquement les services essentiels ne pouvant tres pris en charge par le priv. _La population n'est pas la proprit de l'tat et par consquent  la population n'est pas la proprit de la portion de population qui contrle l'tat, fusse-t-elle majoritaire (ce qui n'est pas le cas)._




> Pourquoi devrait-on s'en priver au prtexte que le mode de financement actuel n'est pas adapt ?


Parce que j'estime tout a fait lgitime de me dfendre par tous les moyens lorsque des types en bleu arms de revolvers viendront frapper  ma porte pour m'enfermer avec des violeurs et des assassins sous prtexte que je ne t'ai pas pay la musique que tu veux couter.




> Pourquoi, plutt que d'interdire ce qui semble tre un progrs, ne chercherait-on pas une solution pour le rendre viable ?


O es-je interdit de chercher de nouvelles solutions ? Tu tire une gnralit d'un avis sur une solution.

La notion de progrs est relative  la direction dans laquelle l'acteur concern veut progresser. Et que je sache il y'a des milliards d'acteurs sur cette plante voulant aller dans des tas de directions diffrentes. LE progrs, le seul, l'unique, n'existe pas. C'est un outil de propagande de ceux qui veulent imposer leur vision  tous. Je ne supporte pas le monothisme, encore moins quand il se cache derrire un faux athisme politique.




> Et juste une dernire chose, je ne suis pas d'accord quand tu dis que la culture n'est pas vitale. Elle l'est. Quelque part, la culture est la cl de voute de la civilisation.


On ne meurt pas de la privation de tl.
Quand  la civilisation elle  de nombreux piliers. Le principal n'tant pas la culture mais l'agriculture. Pas d'agriculture, pas de civilisation. Pas d'agriculture = tout le monde en treillis dans les bois pour chasser sa pitance quotidienne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est plutt absurde comme raisonnement...
> Si je vais dans ton sens, pourquoi les gens en bonne sant devraient-ils cotiser pour ceux qui sont malade ?


Je suppose que tu penses : "Bonne sant un jour, Bonne sant toujours !" ? Alors, dtrompes-toi !




> Pourquoi d'ailleurs devraient-on payer des impts pour financer des services dont on se sert pas ou plus ? (j'ai pas d'enfant et pourtant je paye les coles, je n'ai pas commis de crime et pourtant je paye la justice, je ne suis pas au chomage et pourtant je cotise aux caisses d'allocation...)


L encore, a n'a rien  voir. Et je me doute que tu le sais trs bien.
L'cole c'est ncessaire, et puis, si tu peux voir cela comme le fais que tu paies le temps que tu as passer  l'cole, ou que tu aides tes descendants  avoir une chance d'aller  l'cole.
Pour la justice, on rejoint la sant (pas la prison, le fait d'tre en bonne sant !  :;):  ), pareil pour le chmage.
Par contre, pour ce qui est du plaisir de chacun, c'est quand mme diffrent. Car, dans le cas des tlchargements, il ne s'agit que du plaisir de chacun et rien d'autres. Et, selon moi, je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait payer les plaisirs de tous (dans ce cas, mon plaisir serait de possder une villa sur la Cte d'Azur, avoir un Yacht, une Ferrari, un Jet priv, ...).




> Bref, vivre ensemble c'est aussi supporter des frais ensemble.


Certes.




> Et concernant les gens qui tlcharge, il ne s'agit pas de "quelques c***ins" mais plutt de millions d'internautes. Ce n'est donc pas ngligeable...


Et alors, on sait tous qu'il y a de plus en plus de c***, non ? Ce n'est pas une raison pour leur donner ce qu'ils veulent !  ::roll:: 




> pourquoi ne partage-t-on pas dans ce cas les frais de nourriture et de logement qui sont vitaux et pourquoi partage-t-on les frais de construction des routes ou de transport qui ne le sont pas ? (aprs tout, un non-automobiliste n'aurait pas  payer pour ceux qui possdent un vhicule)


D'abord les frais de logement sont partags (APL) sous forme d'une aide aux plus modestes. Il y a aussi les logements sociaux qui sont financs par la collectivit.
Pour la nourriture, c'est plus difficile, mais c'est aussi fait avec les aides aux associations comme les Restos.
Ensuite, les routes c'est une question de bon sens. Si chacun fait sa route, a va tre un beau bordel. Et puis, il n'est pas ncessaire de possder une voiture pour utiliser les routes ! 




> Bref, le fait de partager les frais ne relve pas d'une raison "vitale". Il s'agit simplement de trouver la meilleure solution pour offrir un maximum de services aux citoyens.


Je ne vois pas la notion de "vitale" comme une condition sine qua non au fait de rpartir les frais. Ce que je mettrais en balance, c'est le service rendu, et l'impossibilit de le faire individuellement.




> Et dans le cas prsent, la possibilit de tlcharger la culture de faon illimite en est un.


Je ne vois pas la culture dans ce qui est tlcharg. Mais, plus un plaisir goste, une envie pernicieuse de possder sans payer.




> Pourquoi devrait-on s'en priver au prtexte que le mode de financement actuel n'est pas adapt ? Pourquoi, plutt que d'interdire ce qui semble tre un progrs, ne chercherait-on pas une solution pour le rendre viable ?


Que veux-tu dire par "le mode actuel n'est pas adapt" ? Adapt  quoi ? A une socit qui a perdu ses repres et qui pense que tout lui est du ? A moins que ce soit le fait de devoir payer pour le travail d'autrui qui n'est plus adapt ? Ou encore, penses-tu que le vol est devenu LA faon normale d'acqurir ce que l'on veut ?




> Et juste une dernire chose, je ne suis pas d'accord quand tu dis que la culture n'est pas vitale. Elle l'est. Quelque part, la culture est la cl de voute de la civilisation.


On parle pas de culture, l. Regardons ce qui est tlcharg, et mditons sur le terme de culture !   ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Vous tes obligs de multi-citer mes messages ? Comme si chacune de mes phrases comportait un argument essentiel auquel il fallait absolument rpondre...
Mes messages constituent un tout et j'essaie de les crire de faon  structurer les ides. Au contraire, vos argumentations s'effilochent et il est difficile au final d'en faire ressortir une ide gnrale. 

La preuve en est que sur les mme phrases cits par tous les deux, vous en arrivez  vous contredire. Acropole me dfend le fait qu'il faut que le partage des frais ne repose que sur des choses vitales alors que Jon Shannow me dfend le contraire tout en donnant l'impression (par le jeu des citations) que je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui.

De plus, imaginez maintenant la tronche de mon message si je m'amusais  mon tour  reprendre chacune de vos phrases pour les commenter  ::aie:: 

Bref, en rponse  vos propos :

Concernant l'tude sudoise, en fait elle est norvgienne (j'ai confondu). Malheureusement, je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher pour voir s'il en existe une version traduite (je ne parle malheureusement pas la langue d'Eva Joly), mais voici dj un site qui en parle :
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-2722...t-musique.html

A l'poque, cette tude avait fait parl d'elle et pas uniquement sur quelques sites obscurs rservs aux geeks. Plusieurs journaux nationaux l'avaient mentionns (c'tait en plein dbat HADOPI).

Et cette tude dit que le tlchargement duvres permet aux internautes de dcouvrir et de s'intresser  la culture et donc contribue  ce qu'ils en achtent davantage. C'est  dire que le tlchargement est bel et bien un moteur  l'achat et non pas quelque chose qui ne touche que les "gros consommateurs".

Ensuite, concernant la notion de partage des frais, je suis donc d'accord avec Jon Shannow en disant que cela n'a rien  voir avec ce qui est "vital" (comme je le disais dans mon prcdent message). Donc je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant  ce qu'on trouve un mode de financement adapt pour prendre en compte les nouveaux moyens de distributions.

Bien que je sois pour que la cration artistique reste de l'ordre du priv, c'est avant tout au lgislateur d'adapter la loi pour prendre en compte les nouvelles technologies. Et dans ce cas, je trouve que mettre en place un systme de "redevance" est une solution convenable.

Allez, pour rpondre  quelques-unes de vos citations (je les regroupe mme si elles ne proviennent pas toutes des mme messages) :




> on va TOUS payer une taxe pour que quelques c***ins tlchargent du RnB ou du Rap toute la journe afin de remplir  ras bord leurs iPodPhonePad
> 
> Je ne vois pas la culture dans ce qui est tlcharg. Mais, plus un plaisir goste, une envie pernicieuse de possder sans payer.
> 
> Que veux-tu dire par "le mode actuel n'est pas adapt" ? Adapt  quoi ? A une socit qui a perdu ses repres et qui pense que tout lui est du ? A moins que ce soit le fait de devoir payer pour le travail d'autrui qui n'est plus adapt ? Ou encore, penses-tu que le vol est devenu LA faon normale d'acqurir ce que l'on veut ?


Concernant la profusion  outrance de RnB et de Rap, ce n'est pas au tlchargement illgal qu'il faut t'en prendre mais plutt  l'offre lgale. Trouve-tu normal qu'il ne soit mis en avant au travers des radios et des missions de tl qu'une 30aines d'artistes aujourd'hui ? Chantant chacun la mme soupe ? C'est a l'offre lgale que tu souhaites dfendre ? Du Britney Spear et du Lady Gaga ? De la Star Academy et du Pop Star ?

Alors qu'au contraire, internet  permis  des centaines de petits artistes de se faire connaitre, et ce en proposant des uvres diffrentes des "standards" promus par les Majors. Contrairement  ce que tu sembles croire, les internautes ne sont pas tous les ados de 15 ans accros  la merde qui circule dans les cours de rcr. Il y a davantage de gens qui recherchent des choses diffrentes que les atrocits qu'on essaie de leur vendre.

Cela rejoint d'ailleurs ce que je disais plus haut avec l'tude norvgienne, la plupart des tlchargeurs dpensent davantage dans la culture parce qu'au final ils dcouvrent des artistes mconnus pour lesquels ils achtent les uvres.




> C'est vrais, et tout le monde n'est pas d'accord avec tout ce qui  t mis en place par les gouvernements successifs. Raison n'est pas justification.
> En imposant le paiement d'une taxe  toute la population pour satisfaire une partie de celle-ci, et pour des besoins non essentiels, on aboutit  la soumission de la population devant payer pour les autres. Tu pourra dire ce que tu veux, je suis totalement oppos  cette idologie dominatrice. Si un individu ou un groupe d'individu dsire vivre sa vie autrement que ce qu'une minorit, ou la majorit, veut leur imposer ils sont libres de le faire tant que a ne nuit pas  autrui. Et ne pas satisfaire les envies et caprices de l'autre n'est pas une nuisance.
> Prendre de force l'argent de certaines personnes pour permettre  d'autre de consommer du loisir c'est purement et simplement de la spoliation et de l'esclavage.
> 
> Justement, je pense que l'tat n'est pas l pour offrir un maximum de services, mais uniquement les services essentiels ne pouvant tres pris en charge par le priv. La population n'est pas la proprit de l'tat et par consquent la population n'est pas la proprit de la portion de population qui contrle l'tat, fusse-t-elle majoritaire (ce qui n'est pas le cas).
> 
> Parce que j'estime tout a fait lgitime de me dfendre par tous les moyens lorsque des types en bleu arms de revolvers viendront frapper  ma porte pour m'enfermer avec des violeurs et des assassins sous prtexte que je ne t'ai pas pay la musique que tu veux couter.


Il ne s'agit pas d'imposer une taxe  toute la population mais uniquement aux abonns ADSL. Tout comme la redevance ne concerne que les propritaires de tlviseurs (tout le monde la paye, mme ceux qui ne regardent jamais France Tlvision).
Et ce n'est pas une minorit d'individus qui essaient d'imposer leur loi au reste, c'est avant tout une ide mise en avant pour essayer de trouver une solution au problme du tlchargement illgal.

En gros, il y a deux choix. Soit on continue  croire que le systme actuel est viable et qu'il faut le protger  tout prix quitte  employer toutes les mthodes restrictives possibles (bridages du net, coupure des accs, contrle des utilisateurs). Alors que l'industrie de la musique refuse (et ce depuis 10 ans) d'adapter son offre aux nouvelles technologies. Tu en a fais le constat toi-mme, a coute plus cher de tlcharger un album en mp3 que d'acheter le CD sur Amazon !! Et le fait que le coffret d'une srie, aujourd'hui largement rentabilise, cote 150 est assez phnomnal !! 

L'autre choix est qu'on arrive  utiliser internet comme un moyen de diffusion des uvres artistiques. Mais pour cela, il faut que les maison de production le peroive comme tel et non comme un frein. Et sans une lgislation pertinente en ce sens, a sera difficile.

PS : Pour terminer, avant l'agriculture, il y a eu l'art et la religion comme base de la civilisation. L'Homme a commenc  peindre dans les grottes,  sculpter et a donner une spulture aux morts avant de cultiver sa nourriture. Et de mme, aprs l'agriculture, l'criture a aussi t un pilier important. Bref, je ne minimise pas l'impact de l'agriculture, mais la culture occupe une place trs importante dans ce qu'est devenu l'humanit aujourd'hui.

PPS : Et une dernire remarque. Concernant ta phrase sur "une minorit d'individu qui en impose  une majorit", je pense qu'il y d'autres inquitudes  avoir que le fait de dpenser 1 par mois. Le systme financier actuel en train de se casser la gueule et mettant  mal une majorit d'individus par la faute d'une minorit,  savoir les banques et des investisseurs me semble bien plus grave !!

----------


## Acropole

> Vous tes obligs


Non, mais c'est pas interdit.



> de multi-citer mes messages ?


Ou ceux d'autres personnes.



> Comme si chacune de mes phrases


Ou presque.



> comportait un argument essentiel


Ou secondaire.



> auquel il fallait absolument rpondre...


Ok, jarrte l  ::D: 

Tu extrapole un peu trop. Je ne soutiens pas forcment le systme actuel mais je suis contre le fait d'tre rquisitionn pour offrir des cadeaux de nol toute l'anne  des gamin capricieux (mme s'ils ont 40 ans) qui font une crise de nerf et invoquent les droits de l'homme parce qu'ils peuvent pas avoir tout tout de suite.
Il faudra me mettre un flingue sur la tempe pour que j'accepte et l on verra la vritable nature de cette philosophie qui transforme l'individu en esclave de la communaut, chaque individu cherchant la satisfaction de soumettre les autres  ses envies les plus infimes.

D'autant plus qu'il y'a des alternatives au piratage, telles que les bibliothques municipales, les radios en ligne, la tl, les replay TV, etc.
Que les industries du cinma et de la musique aient des difficults  s'adapter, je suis d'accord, mais que ce soit  moi de payer le rsultat de cette guerre entre majors et pirates, non merci.
Je ne comprend pas par exemple qu'il n'y ai pas de tl  la demande financ par la pub.
Il y'a plus de 13 millions de titres sur Deezer... C'est gratuit et lgal.

C'est  l'industrie et aux clients de s'adapter, pas  l'tat de contrler.

En ce qui concerne les DVD de stargate  150, il faut quand mme voir qu'il y'a 15 saisons + 2 tlfilms, soit 10 la saison de 5/6 DVD, soit 2 le DVD de 3 heures plus les bonus... Je ne trouve pas a si chers que a. Ca m'a pris 3 semaines de tout regarder en ne faisant que a, dormir, ou aller au boulot.
Dans le mme temps, la MGM est en faillite...

PS : pour ton PS sur l'agriculture. On parlait de civilisation. Hors il n'y a pas de civilisation avant l'invention de l'agriculture, mmes s'il y avait des cultures. Mais j'ai lu Fernad BRAUDEL et j'ai donc peut tre une ide plus prcise du terme civilisation.

PPS : pour la crise mondiale. Je pense que tout a est li. La consommation  outrance mne  la spculation et  l'endettement. Je rappellerait qu'en ce qui concerne les deux crises, la premire est partie des mnages amricains s'tant sur-endetts pour acheter leur maison, et la seconde du sur-endettement des mnages et des lus en grce (et les effets dominos en suite).
Tout est de la faute des banquiers ? Trop facile.
Ces deux crises ont ts permises par l'abrogation de rgles restreignant la finance et le crdit ayant t mises en place aprs la crise de 1929 pour viter qu'elle ne se reproduise.
Mais j'ai appris rcemment que ces rgles ont t peu  peu supprimes ou allges en Europe dans les annes 80/90 et que les USA ont suivit le mouvement pour rester comptitifs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Barsy > Non, je ne suis pas oblig, mais je pensais, et pense encore, que rpondre point par point apporte une certaine clart, surtout quand, comme c'tait le cas, la rponse  lieu pas mal de post aprs.

Pour en revenir  notre discussion, je dirais que je suis contre la redevance. Par contre, ce que je trouve assez paradoxale, c'est que les mmes qui rlent contre la redevance TV, soit pour une redevance Piratage ! Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que dans le second cas, ils y gagnent et pas dans l'autre. 

Je suis tout  fait d'accord que l'offre actuelle n'est pas adapte, mais est-ce une raison pour faire payer un impts  tout le monde ? 

Je paie dj l'ADSL avec tl incluse alors que le dbit de ma ligne ne me permet pas d'en bnficier. Il faudrait en plus que je paie une dme pour pirater alors que je ne pirate pas ! (j'suis pas un voleur, je paie ce que je consomme).
Par contre, je pense qu'il faut un autre systme. On pourrait envisager une option dans les contrats ADLS qui donnerait le droit  accder  certains site de tlchargement. On pourrait envisager des abonnements. Bref, des solutions sont envisageables sans pour autant faire payer tout le monde pour le plaisirs de quelques uns. Mais, pour que cela fonctionne il faut avant tout mettre en place un vrai systme de lutte contre le piratage. Avec un vrai flicage et des peines svres et des amendes trs lourdes pour les contrevenants. C'est la seule manire de lutter contre ce flau.

Qu'internet permette la dcouverte de la culture c'est une chose, qu'il soit la corde et le nud qui la feront taire en est une autre. 
Une tude norvgienne c'est bien (bien que je prfre leurs omelettes  :;):  ), mais s'applique t-elle en France ? a m'tonnerait fort.

PS : Deezer n'est plus gratuit
PSS : La culture est importante pour la civilisation, son accs doit tre ais, et je suis pour des sites permettant la visite des muses, des chteaux,  l'accs  la littrature sous formes numriques via une bibliothque nationale numrique, pour une mdiathque numrique permettant d'couter et voir des uvres. Ces sites pourraient tre payant (soit par un abonnement, soit  la visite, ...).

----------


## Acropole

> On pourrait envisager une option dans les contrats ADLS qui donnerait le droit  accder  certains site de tlchargement.


Surtout pas ! Les FAI essayent dj de faire avancer l'ide d'un internet cloisonn. Il ne faut pas leur donner l'excuse du piratage pour ouvrir la brche !
De plus cette solution existe dj par les sites  abonnement tels que mtaboli pour les jeux vidos, mais sans passer par les FAI.




> Mais, pour que cela fonctionne il faut avant tout mettre en place un vrai systme de lutte contre le piratage. Avec un vrai flicage et des peines svres et des amendes trs lourdes pour les contrevenants. C'est la seule manire de lutter contre ce flau.


Je pense que le mieux est de tarir la source. Identifier les serveurs et sites (tels que mga vido) et les fermer par voie lgale ou les soumettre  des attaque DOS. a me fait halluciner que des sites comme mgavido fassent payer pour visionner des vidos pirates.  :8O: 




> PS : Deezer n'est plus gratuit


Bizarre, je suis justement en train d'couter une de mes playlist.

----------


## Aniki

> a me fait halluciner que des sites comme mgavido fassent payer pour visionner des vidos pirates.


N'est-ce pas encore plus bizarre que des piratent payent pour voir des vidos pirates ?

----------


## Acropole

Oui, c'est tout ce systme qui me fait halluciner.
En gros c'est canal+  la demande mais sans payer les producteurs (et en qualit merdique).

EDIT : je viens de regarder les tarifs. C'est 9.90 sur megavideo et 19 canalsat. Mais megavideo ne reverse rien aux producteurs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Surtout pas ! Les FAI essayent dj de faire avancer l'ide d'un internet cloisonn. Il ne faut pas leur donner l'excuse du piratage pour ouvrir la brche !
> De plus cette solution existe dj par les sites  abonnement tels que mtaboli pour les jeux vidos, mais sans passer par les FAI.


Il y a plein de solutions possibles. La solution de payer  travers son abonnement, avait l'avantage d'une solution simple : on paie une fois et aprs on fait ce que l'on veut. Mais, bon tu as le droit de voir le cot obscur des FAI !  :;): 




> Je pense que le mieux est de tarir la source. Identifier les serveurs et sites (tels que mga vido) et les fermer par voie lgale ou les soumettre  des attaque DOS. a me fait halluciner que des sites comme mgavido fassent payer pour visionner des vidos pirates.


Ceci n'empche pas la chasse aux dlinquants. Surtout si ce sont des sites hbergs  l'tranger, il devient difficile de les faire fermer. Par contre, il est assez simple de traquer ceux qui vont sur ces sites ! 





> Bizarre, je suis justement en train d'couter une de mes playlist.


C'est crit dans leurs "A propos" sur le site. La gratuit est limite. Pour avoir un accs illimit, il faut payer. 



> Avec une inscription, la version gratuite permet daccder  toutes les fonctionnalits du site. Lcoute gratuite est limite  5h par mois. Laccs aux milliers de radios thmatiques reste illimit.

----------


## Acropole

Je n'ai pas lu leurs conditions d'utilisation.
a m'tonne cette histoire de 5h, ou alors c'est trs rcent et c'est dommage. Il y'a pourtant des pubs tous les trois ou quatre titres.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'ai pas lu leurs conditions d'utilisation.
> a m'tonne cette histoire de 5h, ou alors c'est trs rcent et c'est dommage. Il y'a pourtant des pubs tous les trois ou quatre titres.


Peut-tre que les pubs disparaissent ou diminuent si tu as un compte prenium. 
Je ne sais pas si c'est rcent, mais c'est not dans leur site, tu peux vrifier !

----------


## ManusDei

> On pourrait envisager une option dans les contrats ADLS qui donnerait le droit  accder  certains site de tlchargement. On pourrait envisager des abonnements. 
> 
> PS : Deezer n'est plus gratuit


Ou plutot, les majors pourraient se dmerder pour mettre tout leur catalogue sur deezer. Et si on veut couter la musique, on paye l'abonnement  deezer.

Bref au lieu d'aller casser les pieds aux FAI, c'est aux diteurs (on dit diteurs ?) de musique de trouver une offre ou des offres de tlchargement plus intressantes que 1euro la chanson (j'ai dj vu ce chiffre quelque part, mais o ?  ::lol::  ).

----------


## Barsy

> Tu extrapole un peu trop. Je ne soutiens pas forcment le systme actuel mais je suis contre le fait d'tre rquisitionn pour offrir des cadeaux de nol toute l'anne  des gamin capricieux (mme s'ils ont 40 ans) qui font une crise de nerf et invoquent les droits de l'homme parce qu'ils peuvent pas avoir tout tout de suite.
> Il faudra me mettre un flingue sur la tempe pour que j'accepte et l on verra la vritable nature de cette philosophie qui transforme l'individu en esclave de la communaut, chaque individu cherchant la satisfaction de soumettre les autres  ses envies les plus infimes.
> 
> D'autant plus qu'il y'a des alternatives au piratage, telles que les bibliothques municipales, les radios en ligne, la tl, les replay TV, etc.
> Que les industries du cinma et de la musique aient des difficults  s'adapter, je suis d'accord, mais que ce soit  moi de payer le rsultat de cette guerre entre majors et pirates, non merci.
> Je ne comprend pas par exemple qu'il n'y ai pas de tl  la demande financ par la pub.
> Il y'a plus de 13 millions de titres sur Deezer... C'est gratuit et lgal.
> 
> C'est  l'industrie et aux clients de s'adapter, pas  l'tat de contrler.


C'est  ltat de lgifrer. Il est impratif que la loi volue pour prendre en compte l'volution technologique. Il faut que le Code de la Proprit intellectuelle soit revu en consquence.
Pour le reste, je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est  l'industrie et aux clients de s'adapter. Enfin, surtout  l'industrie car c'est eux qui contrlent l'offre. Et tant qu'ils ne feront rien pour satisfaire la demande, il y aura du piratage.

Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord quand tu dis qu'il s'agit d'une crise de nerfs de gamins qui veulent tout tout de suite. C'est avant tout une question de pratique. Internet offre des tonnes de possibilits pour diffuser de l'information et des uvres, pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ? Pourquoi faudrait-il punir ce qui veulent s'en servir comme tel ?
C'est comme si les fabricants d'appareils photo taient rests  l'argentique sous prtexte que les pellicules ne se vendraient plus. Comme si on avait interdit les E-Mails parce que a rduirait la quantit de courrier distribue par la Poste...
Martin Vidberg avait fait une note d'ailleurs  ce sujet.




> Pour en revenir  notre discussion, je dirais que je suis contre la redevance. Par contre, ce que je trouve assez paradoxale, c'est que les mmes qui rlent contre la redevance TV, soit pour une redevance Piratage ! Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que dans le second cas, ils y gagnent et pas dans l'autre.


Ah bon ? Qui donc ? 
Parce que ton argumentation commence un peu par toucher le fond  force de balancer des clichs absurdes qui, au final, donne plutt le sentiment d'une mconnaissance du sujet.




> N'est-ce pas encore plus bizarre que des piratent payent pour voir des vidos pirates ?


Acropole, ce que Anikinisan veut dire par l, c'est que ce n'est donc pas la gratuit qui incite certaines personnes  se tourner vers le piratage.
Si des gens sont prts  payer pour tlcharger, c'est qu'il doivent donc retrouver dans cette offre des avantages qui n'existent pas dans l'offre lgale.
Au final, l'existence de sites tels que MegaUpload ou RapidShare dmontre que les gens sont prt  aller jusqu' mettre 10/mois (et non plus 1 comme le proposait Martine Aubry) pour accder  une offre intressante.
C'est autant d'argent qui passe sous le nez des maisons de production tout simplement parce qu'elles refusent de proposer  leur tour une offre similaire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou plutot, les majors pourraient se dmerder pour mettre tout leur catalogue sur deezer. Et si on veut couter la musique, on paye l'abonnement  deezer.
> 
> Bref au lieu d'aller casser les pieds aux FAI, c'est aux diteurs (on dit diteurs ?) de musique de trouver une offre ou des offres de tlchargement plus intressantes que 1euro la chanson (j'ai dj vu ce chiffre quelque part, mais o ?  ).


Pourquoi sur Deezer ?  :8O:  Et la concurrence ? 
De toutes faons, rien ne sera ralisable tant que l'on n'aura pas rgl le problme du piratage. Il faut avant tout rendre le piratage risqu pour les adeptes, et ainsi rendre jouable la mise en place d'une offre viable pour les diteurs.




> surtout ne pas reprendre le texte de Barsy


Pourquoi changer le code de proprit intellectuelle ? Je suis d'accord que l'Etat doit intervenir pour faire en sorte que la loi soit respecte sur le net. Mais pourquoi changer la loi ? 
Quant  tes "exemples" ils sont d'une pauvret qui confine  la btise. 

Ce que je veux dire (j'explique, car tu fais l'idiot qui ne comprend pas), c'est que ce sont les mmes qui se rvoltent contre la redevance TV, sous prtexte qu'ils ne regardent pas la France Tlvision, ou mme pas la tl du tout (ils ne s'en serviraient que pour regardes des films - surement pirats d'ailleurs), qui rclament  corps et  cris une autre redevance, celle-ci pour avoir le droit de tlcharger  plus savoir qu'en faire, parce que dans ce cas prcis, ils sont partie prenante. Ils n'auraient plus une pe de Damocls sur la tte, trouveraient plus aisment ce qu'ils cherchent, et esprent que les contenus seront de meilleurs qualit. Toute cela grce  une redevance qu'ils feraient pays  tous. En gros, ce qu'ils reprochent  la redevance TV !
L, t'as compris cette fois-ci ? (s'il faut que je le fasse avec des images, a va pas tre coton  ::roll:: ).

----------


## Barsy

> Ce que je veux dire (j'explique, car tu fais l'idiot qui ne comprend pas), c'est que ce sont les mmes qui se rvoltent contre la redevance TV, sous prtexte qu'ils ne regardent pas la France Tlvision, ou mme pas la tl du tout (ils ne s'en serviraient que pour regardes des films - surement pirats d'ailleurs), qui rclament  corps et  cris une autre redevance, celle-ci pour avoir le droit de tlcharger  plus savoir qu'en faire, parce que dans ce cas prcis, ils sont partie prenante. Ils n'auraient plus une pe de Damocls sur la tte, trouveraient plus aisment ce qu'ils cherchent, et esprent que les contenus seront de meilleurs qualit. Toute cela grce  une redevance qu'ils feraient pays  tous. En gros, ce qu'ils reprochent  la redevance TV !
> L, t'as compris cette fois-ci ? (s'il faut que je le fasse avec des images, a va pas tre coton ).


Ce que j'aimerai en fait, c'est savoir d'o tu tire cette info. Parce que l, ce que tu avances, c'est juste une affirmation gratuite (et ce n'est pas la premire que tu fais).

----------


## Acropole

Le code du droit d'auteur n'a pas forcment  tre revisit. Si a chaque fois qu'un dlinquant ou criminel avait exig qu'on change les lois pour lui faire plaisir on les avait modifi on vivrait dans un monde sans aucune loi.




> Pour le reste, je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est  l'industrie et aux clients de s'adapter. Enfin, surtout  l'industrie car c'est eux qui contrlent l'offre. Et tant qu'ils ne feront rien pour satisfaire la demande, il y aura du piratage.


Sauf que la demande est totalement aberrante. La gratuit, rien que a.




> Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord quand tu dis qu'il s'agit d'une crise de nerfs de gamins qui veulent tout tout de suite. C'est avant tout une question de pratique. Internet offre des tonnes de possibilits pour diffuser de l'information et des uvres, pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ? Pourquoi faudrait-il punir ce qui veulent s'en servir comme tel ?


Les grandes surface permettent aussi de se servir rapidement et sans trop defforts. On l'a vu en Angleterre rcemment...




> Acropole, ce que Anikinisan veut dire par l, c'est que ce n'est donc pas la gratuit qui incite certaines personnes  se tourner vers le piratage...


Sauf que ces sites ne sont que des sites, ce qui cote beaucoup moins cher que la production des films et sries tl, la promo, les traductions, les taxes diverses etc.
Evidemment ils ne dpensent pas un centime pour la production, uniquement pour de l'hbergement, alors forcment, c'est moins cher.
Une saison de srie tl cot dans les 40 millions de dollars  produire. On a l'exemple en France de canal+ qui vit sur les abonnements et produits quelques films ou sries tl, et on peut pas dire que ce soit une production nombreuse. Je parle mme pas de si ils ne diffusaient que le contenu qu'ils crent eux mme...
Les majors gagnent peut tre un paquet de fric mais ce ne sont pas non plus des ahuris de la gestion, ils savent tirer les prix.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Barsy : Entre autre sur ce forum, dans d'autres post sur ce sujet. Et dans d'autres forum. 
Hey, pssst ! Tu vas pas le croire, mais j'ai appris  lire, c'tait y a pas mal d'annes, mais j'ai pas oubli  :;): 

Le discours est souvent le mme. "On est des gens honntes, si on pirate, c'est que les mchantes majors elles veulent gagner de l'argent avec le travail qu'elles font, ces des mchants pas beaux. Ce qu'on demande c'est que les (mechantes) Majors elles proposent des trucs moins cher que le gratuit, comme a on piratera plus et tout le monde sera content ! Na"  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Pourquoi sur Deezer ?  Et la concurrence ? 
> De toutes faons, rien ne sera ralisable tant que l'on n'aura pas rgl le problme du piratage. Il faut avant tout rendre le piratage risqu pour les adeptes, et ainsi rendre jouable la mise en place d'une offre viable pour les diteurs.


J'ai dit deezer car tu en as parl. L'idal serait une plateforme avec toute la musique (ou presque) que a soit deezer, ou universal ou autre. Quand  rendre le piratage risqu, la rpression est loin d'tre une mthode efficace (utilise toute seule). Les diffrentes lois (DADVSI, Hadopi et autres) sont compltement inadaptes et inefficace.

----------


## Acropole

Quelqu'un peut-il me citer un dispositif judiciaire adapt et efficace ?
Le dispositif contre les meurtres empche-t-il les meurtres ?
Contre les viols, les vols, les excs de vitesse, l'vasion fiscale, l'escroquerie, les trafics ?
Y a-t-il un seul dispositif ayant rduit  nant un type de crime ou de dlit ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai dit deezer car tu en as parl. L'idal serait une plateforme avec toute la musique (ou presque) que a soit deezer, ou universal ou autre. Quand  rendre le piratage risqu, la rpression est loin d'tre une mthode efficace (utilise toute seule). Les diffrentes lois (DADVSI, Hadopi et autres) sont compltement inadaptes et inefficace.


Ce n'est pas moi qui ai parl de Deezer, je crois que c'est Acropole (oui, je sais, je suis une balance  :8-):  ) mais ce n'est videmment pas l'important.
Pour ce qui est des HADOPI/DADVSI et consort, on est d'accord. Le problme c'est que les politiques ont fait la seule chose qu'ils connaissent : ils ont lgifrs, dmontrant (comme souvent) une mconnaissance du problme et du milieu. Il n'y avait aucune loi  crer, simplement  donner les moyens techniques et technologiques de faire le boulot. Les seules lois dont on avait peut-tre besoin de crer(je ne suis pas sr qu'il n'y avait pas dj les outils) sont celles obligeant les FAI  cooprer avec la police.




> Quelqu'un peut-il me citer un dispositif judiciaire adapt et efficace ?
> Le dispositif contre les meurtres empche-t-il les meurtres ?
> Contre les viols, les vols, les excs de vitesse, l'vasion fiscale, l'escroquerie, les trafics ?
> Y a-t-il un seul dispositif ayant rduit  nant un type de crime ou de dlit ?


On sait tous que l'on ne peut pas radiquer les crimes et dlits. Toutefois on peut les restreindre. Si le nombre des meurtres taient du mme ordre que celui du piratage, on ne serait pas nombreux en France aujourd'hui (remarque, c'est peut-tre une solution contre la surpopulation...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Barsy

> Le code du droit d'auteur n'a pas forcment  tre revisit. Si a chaque fois qu'un dlinquant ou criminel avait exig qu'on change les lois pour lui faire plaisir on les avait modifi on vivrait dans un monde sans aucune loi.


De quel dlinquant ou criminel parles-tu ? Je te parles ici d'adapter la loi aux nouveaux comportements des gens introduits par internet, pas de lgaliser le cannabis.
Et internet  eu un trs fort impact sur le comportement des gens, notamment sur la faon de consommer des uvres. Et ces comportements doivent-tre pris en compte dans la rdaction des lois.

Pour information, le code du droit d'auteur tel qu'il existe aujourd'hui a pour but de protger les auteurs face aux producteurs. Or, le nouveau problme introduit par internet c'est qu'il faudrait maintenant protger les auteurs face  leur publics. C'est pourquoi la loi est inadapte. 

Et quand tu dis qu'une srie cote 40 million de dollars  produire, il ne s'agit surement pas des productions franaises mais plutt des productions amricaines. Il y a quand mme une diffrence tant donn que ces dernires ont un public potentiel beaucoup plus vaste (la population des USA est 5 fois suprieures  la notre et les srie amricaines s'exporte plus facilement). Donc ton calcul qui consiste  prendre la somme gnre par les 1/mois (ou les 10/mois des sites de direct download) en France en vue de financer les productions amricaines est quand mme trs biais.

Et encore une fois, au risque de me re-rpter, les X/mois prlevs ne seront pas le seul mode de financement de la culture !! Il se vendra toujours des places de spectacle/concert/cin, tout comme des CD/DVD/Blue Ray, et la pub sera toujours aussi prsente.

Au final, ce que je trouve dcevant aujourd'hui, c'est que l'offre lgale ne cherche mme pas  rcuprer les 10/mois glans par megaupload en proposant  leur tour une offre similaire. Pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui, la HADOPI (dont la mission est aussi de faire un tat des lieux de l'offre lgale) vient de publier un rapport assez critique vis  vis de l'offre VOD propose en France.
Comment se fait-il qu'en 2011, 12 ans aprs les dbuts du piratage, il n'y ait toujours pas une offre lgale intressante !!

Pour moi, la gratuit n'est pas le moteur essentiel du piratage. Elle est souvent mise en avant par les dtracteurs de la licence globale pour donner l'illusion que sans a, les gens se tournerait automatiquement vers l'offre lgale. Mais au final, on se rend compte que ce n'est pas le cas : car outre la gratuit, l'offre lgale n'arrive pas  la cheville de ce que propose le piratage.

----------


## Acropole

HADOPI est le rsultat de la prise en compte de ce nouveau comportement.

La loi est inadapte ou les moyens de la faire respecter ?

Les 1 par mois et par connexion sont trs loin de couvrir le chiffre d'affaire de l'industrie sur les secteurs soumis au piratage. Donc non, mon raisonnement n'est pas biais.
Par contre, le tiens qui consiste  comparer de domaines diffrents (DVD et concerts par exemple) est fauss. A moins de dmontrer que les pertes dues  la gratuit de certains dbouchs seront intgralement reportes sur les autres sources de revenus, ce qui est impossible pour les jeux vidos, par exemple.

Si l'offre lgale ne cherche pas  rcuprer les 10 de megavideo c'est peut tre aussi qu'ils ne sont pas suffisants. T'a oubli mon argumentaire sur la diffrence des cots entre les studios hollywoodiens et megavideo ?

En quoi l'offre lgale n'arrive pas  la cheville du piratage ? Au niveau du prix ? De la quantit ? De la qualit ? De la disponibilit ?

Edit :
En plus je parlais du cot des sries tl par rapport au cot pour megavideo, pas pour la taxe de 1 par mois.
a cote combien a megavideo de mettre en ligne une srie tl ? 40 millions de dollars ? Ou 30 le coffret et 1h d'upload ?

----------


## ManusDei

> En quoi l'offre lgale n'arrive pas  la cheville du piratage ? Au niveau du prix ? De la quantit ? De la qualit ? De la disponibilit ?


Quelle offre lgale ?

----------


## Acropole

Tu plaisante ?

----------


## Barsy

> Quelle offre lgale ?


Exactement !! 

En fait, le problme de l'offre lgale, ce n'est pas qu'elle est infrieure  celle du piratage, c'est tout simplement qu'elle n'existe pas.

Les plate-formes de tlchargement proposent peu de contenu, ou alors la qualit est moyenne, les uvres y sont disponibles plusieurs mois voire annes aprs la sortie en DVD, souvent la VF est la seule version prsente... Le rapport de la HADOPI rendu rcemment est assez critique d'ailleurs  ce sujet.

Et concernant les prix, tu l'as fait remarquer toi-mme Acropole, l'offre de tlchargement lgal est plus onreuse que le prix des supports physiques.

Bref, on est trs loin d'avoir quelque chose de satisfaisant qui permettrait d'inciter les gens  s'orienter vers ces nouvelles offres.
En fait, dans mon entourage, personne n'achte des uvres en ligne et je me demande quelle est la proportion de gens  le faire. Tous continuent encore  les acheter sur des supports physiques (y compris moi-mme).

----------


## Paenitentia

> je me demande quelle est la proportion de gens  le faire. Tous continuent encore  les acheter sur des supports physiques (y compris moi-mme).


Personnellement, j'achte ma musique sur iTunes lorsqu'elle y est. Les albums des groupes que je cherche ne sont jamais chers en principe, il m'arrive parfois de payer 5 ou 6  l'album, c'est intressant (mme si en majorit c'est 9,99, c'est quand mme moins cher qu' la FNAC). a me permet d'acheter aussi uniquement la musique que je souhaite sans devoir acheter l'album.

Si je ne la trouve pas sur iTunes, je la tlcharge.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu plaisante ?


Je parle de l'offre lgale dmatrialise. L'offre lgale dmatrialise est tout simplement inexistante, ou propose de la merde (par exemple du tlchargement en mp3 uniquement, pas de ogg ou mme de flac).

Pour ce qui est de tlcharger lgalement des films, c'est galement trs limit (encore que, j'ai vu dans mon DVD d'Invictus que je pouvais tlcharger lgalement le film sur le site de warner).

----------


## Acropole

Justement, elle est l l'offre lgale, le support physique.
La mme qualit en tlchargement signifie tlcharg 5 fois 4go de vido pour une saison en HD. Perso, je prfre payer plus cher en DVD qu'avoir de la merde compresse avec dsynchronisation du son (voir pas de son du tout par moments) et des crneaux horaires inexploitable comme sur youtube entre 18h et 21h dans le cas du streaming.
De plus cette offre lgale ne rsoudrait pas le problme de dlais. Sinon aucune chane de tl n'achterais les droits d'une oeuvre dj sortie sur le net. Ou alors en ngociant les prix  la baisse vu le nombre de personnes ayant dj vu l'oeuvre. Alors si en plus le prix en ligne est moins cher a diminuera d'autant les revenus.

Concernant les jeux moins cher en DVD, c'est sur Amazon. Je viens d'y acheter une carte vido et un alim TTC et frais de ports inclus moins cher que dans mon magasin habituel au prix du fournisseur... Amazon est un cas a part qui arrive a faire des prix incroyable dans tous les domaines. Ce n'est donc pas pertinent sauf a n'avoir que quelques trs gros sites.

----------


## Acropole

> Je parle de l'offre lgale dmatrialise. L'offre lgale dmatrialise est tout simplement inexistante, ou propose de la merde (par exemple du tlchargement en mp3 uniquement, pas de ogg ou mme de flac).
> 
> Pour ce qui est de tlcharger lgalement des films, c'est galement trs limit (encore que, j'ai vu dans mon DVD d'Invictus que je pouvais tlcharger lgalement le film sur le site de warner).


Et a quel prix serait l'offre lgale ?
Le prix de la galette est microscopique, donc la marge est faible pour baisser les prix en tlchargement. De plus, pour de la haute qualit il faut des infrastructures web importantes, ce qui diminue d'autant la marge de manuvre.
Croyez vous vraiment que le business d'Hollywood n'a pas tudi la question ?
Vous croyez vraiment que ce sont de vieux papis sniles attachs  leur place de parking ?
Si l'offre en ligne permettait des revenus aussi importants, voire plus, que le modle actuel ils s'y serraient jet dessus en moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour le dire !

----------


## Barsy

> Justement, elle est l l'offre lgale, le support physique.


Justement, il est l le problme : Les appareils de lectures sont de moins en moins apte  les lire.
Les baladeurs sont tous mp3, les chaines-hifi sont toutes pourvues d'une prise USB ou de la possibilit de lire les CD mp3. Les lecteurs Blue Ray/DVD sont de plus en plus remplacs par les box et les magntoscope numriques...

Le support physique n'est pas adapt  la demande !!

Quand  la qualit disponible en tlchargement illgal, elle est excellente. Aujourd'hui, on est loin des "fakes" et des "screens" qu'on trouvait sur Kazaa ou sur Emule. 
Avec les nouvelles normes de compression (le H264 par exemple) et les mkv, il est possible de trouver des films entre 1 et 2 Go avec plusieurs pistes audio (VO, VF...) et plusieurs langues de sous-titre, le tout en HD impeccable !!
On est loin de l'offre lgale en VOD qui propose souvent un streaming dgueulasse, cher et dans un player buggu !!

Quand au fait de dire que le prix bas des supports ne concerne qu'Amazone, c'est faux !! Fnac.com fait la mme chose.

----------


## Acropole

HD, tu veux parler des 720p sur youtube ?
C'est pas ce que j'appelle de la HD.
Le contenu des DVD/Blu ray sont transfrables sur disque dur et les lecteurs ont encore de nombreuses annes devant eux.




> Quand au fait de dire que le prix bas des supports ne concerne qu'Amazone, c'est faux !! Fnac.com fait la mme chose.


Ou est-ce que j'ai dis a ? Je dis qu'Amazon de part sa taille et sa stratgie arrive  des prix incroyablement bas. J'ai parl de moins de 2 le DVD de stargate, c'est encore trop cher ???

----------


## Jon Shannow

> les uvres y sont disponibles plusieurs mois voire annes aprs la sortie en DVD


Encore le syndrome des enfants rois qui veulent tout et tout de suite !
 ::roll:: 




> Et concernant les prix, tu l'as fait remarquer toi-mme Acropole, l'offre de tlchargement lgal est plus onreuse que le prix des supports physiques.


Oui, c'est vrai, ces sa**uds veulent tre pays pour le travail qu'ils font, c'est vraiment des ord**res !  ::roll:: 




> Les lecteurs Blue Ray/DVD sont de plus en plus remplacs par les box et les magntoscope numriques...
> Le support physique n'est pas adapt  la demande !!


Ben, oui, si on prend la Freebox elle inclut un lecteur BlueRay alors videmment, a dmontre que plus personne ne se sert de supports physiques ! 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> , les chaines-hifi sont toutes pourvues d'une prise USB ou de la possibilit de lire les CD mp3.


 ::koi:: 
Quel intert d'avoir une chaine "HiFi" pour lire du MP-3 ? C'est un peu comme acheter un cran HD pour le brancher sur une sortie VGA ou acheter un Nikon D3 pour poster des photos sur FessesPlouc.

----------


## Barsy

> HD, tu veux parler des 720p sur youtube ?
> C'est pas ce que j'appelle de la HD.


Je t'ai parl de Youtube ? C'est une plate-forme de tlchargement illgal Youtube ? As-tu la moindre ide de la qualit de l'offre que propose le tlchargement illgal aujourd'hui ?




> Encore le syndrome des enfants rois qui veulent tout et tout de suite !


C'est a, on est impatient !! Ca fait 12 ans que l'on attend qu'une offre lgale digne de ce nom voit le jour, mais aprs tout, qu'est-ce que c'est 12 ans n'est-ce pas ?

Quand au lecteur Blue Ray sur la box ADSL, a reste encore assez marginal. Ils sont les seuls  le proposer et sur la V6 uniquement. D'ailleurs, autre fait intressant, la freebox V6 gre le tlchargement par bitorrent, de quoi satisfaire de nombreux pirates  ::P:

----------


## Rayek

> Oui, c'est vrai, ces sa**uds veulent tre pays pour le travail qu'ils font, c'est vraiment des ord**res !


Tu n'as encore rien compris de ce qu'il a voulu dire.

Je vais prendre un exemple simple :

WarHammer 40K Space Marine :
- BLUERAY : 34.90 sur amazon
- PSN :  69.90 en tlchargement

Chercher l'erreur ... et c'est pas le seul exemple de ce style

----------


## Bluedeep

> WarHammer 40K Space Marine :


Un exemple simple ? ah bon.... c'est quoi ce truc ?

----------


## Rayek

> Un exemple simple ? ah bon.... c'est quoi ce truc ?


en utilisant google tu verras que c'est un jeux video (ou en recherchant sur amazon)

----------


## ManusDei

> Le prix de la galette est microscopique, donc la marge est faible pour baisser les prix en tlchargement.


Plus le transport plus le reste. Regarde Steam, les jeux vidos y sont en gnral 5 ou  10 moins chers que la version physique, et a reste rentable.

Donc il me parat pas idiot de supposer que le mme principe est possible (achat dmatrialis moins cher que support physique) pour la musique ou les films. Je ne demande pas ncessairement qu'ils fassent la mme chose que Dybex (une semaine aprs la sortie du dessin anim au Japon, l'pisode est sur dailymotion en version sous-titre).

Comme le dit Barsy, l'offre VOD aujourd'hui, c'est plus cher pour de la qualit infrieure  ce que tu peux tlcharger illgalement. Si la qualit tait au rendez-vous... mais c'est pas le cas.

----------


## Acropole

Ben non, c'est moins cher sur Amazon. C'est ce que je disais plus haut.
En plus steam fait la conversion 1$=1, plus une augmentation pour les europens (pratique courante, comme la suite adobe a 700$ aux USA et 2600 en europe...)
Sans compter les autre bouses de steam comme l'obligation de lancer la plateforme pour jouer.
Sur le PSN, faut voir que la politique des fabricants de console a toujours t outrancire envers les dveloppeurs et les clients. Les consoles sont quasiment vendues a prix cotant pour niquer la concurrence, les bnfices se faisant sur la vente des jeux.




> Je t'ai parl de Youtube ? C'est une plate-forme de tlchargement illgal Youtube ? As-tu la moindre ide de la qualit de l'offre que propose le tlchargement illgal aujourd'hui ?


J'en ai une vague ide oui, a date de la mort de Michael Jackson. Et c'tait  vomir.




> C'est a, on est impatient !! Ca fait 12 ans que l'on attend qu'une offre lgale digne de ce nom voit le jour, mais aprs tout, qu'est-ce que c'est 12 ans n'est-ce pas ?


Quel rapport avec ce qu'il a dit ?
Oui c'est de l'impatience purile.

----------


## Barsy

> J'en ai une vague ide oui, a date de la mort de Michael Jackson. Et c'tait  vomir.


Ce n'tait pas du  la mauvaise qualit de la vido, c'est juste la tte de Michael Jackson qui est comme a  ::lol::

----------


## Acropole

Rein a voir  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais j'ai fait exprs.
En fait ces boulets d'M6 on annul la diffusion des deux derniers pisodes de supernatural pour diffuser un reportage sur Mickael Jackson.
Ils m'avaient promis par mail que la diffusion n'tait que reporte mais ils n'ont en fait jamais t diffuss, mme pas sur m6replay.
J'ai donc essay de les voir sur megavideo et c'tait lamentable. Qualit d'image merdique, son dsynchronis ou absent, limite a 40min par jour...
Bref, j'ai jamais vu ces deux pisodes dont le dernier o Dean Winchester est sens mourir !
Et mme si j'aime beaucoup cette srie ce n'est pas au point de l'acheter en DVD pour la revoir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est a, on est impatient !! Ca fait 12 ans que l'on attend qu'une offre lgale digne de ce nom voit le jour, mais aprs tout, qu'est-ce que c'est 12 ans n'est-ce pas ?


L'art (lard ?) et la manire de dtourner les propos d'autrui...  ::roll:: 




> Quand au lecteur Blue Ray sur la box ADSL, a reste encore assez marginal. Ils sont les seuls  le proposer et sur la V6 uniquement.


Oui, enfin, ce n'est QUE sur la dernire version de la freebox, pas une version ancienne. Ce qui prouve que le support physique (qui selon toi n'est plus du tout adapt au monde actuel) doit bien intress un bon nombre de personne, sinon, pour Free se serait fait ch*er  en mettre un dans sa box ? 




> Tu n'as encore rien compris de ce qu'il a voulu dire.
> 
> Je vais prendre un exemple simple :
> 
> WarHammer 40K Space Marine :
> - BLUERAY : 34.90 sur amazon
> - PSN :  69.90 en tlchargement
> 
> Chercher l'erreur ... et c'est pas le seul exemple de ce style


C'est visiblement toi qui n'a rien compris !  ::mouarf:: 




> Plus le transport plus le reste. Regarde Steam, les jeux vidos y sont en gnral 5 ou  10 moins chers que la version physique, et a reste rentable.


Steam c'est une horreur sans nom ! Si c'est a que vous avez comme exemple, ben c'est sr que les support physiques ont de l'avenir ! 
 ::mouarf:: 




> Comme le dit Barsy, l'offre VOD aujourd'hui, c'est plus cher pour de la qualit infrieure  ce que tu peux tlcharger illgalement. Si la qualit tait au rendez-vous... mais c'est pas le cas.


Personnellement, quand j'avais la freebox, on avait accs  la VOD et l'offre tait assez consquente et pour un prix fort raisonnable. Quant  la qualit, c'tait trs correct, on avait le choix HD/SD et VOST ou VF. Le seul hic, c'est qu'il fallait payer... HA ! Les sa**uds !  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> L'art (lard ?) et la manire de dtourner les propos d'autrui...


Merci !! Recevoir un tel compliment de la part du matre en la matire, cela me va droit au coeur  ::mrgreen:: 

Parce que contrairement  ce que tu crois, Rayek a trs bien compris ce que j'ai voulu dire. Mais bon, lui ne dtourne les propos de personne alors forcment... ::P:

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai donc essay de les voir sur megavideo et c'tait lamentable.


Je suis sr que via torrent ou ddl tu pourrais les trouver en trs haute qualit vido et audio. Le streaming n'est pas fait pour la qualit (pas encore).




> Steam c'est une horreur sans nom ! Si c'est a que vous avez comme exemple, ben c'est sr que les support physiques ont de l'avenir !


J'ai aussi GoG et Impulse comme autres exemples, mais je ne suis pas sr qu'Acropole connaisse, contrairement  Steam.

----------


## Acropole

Ouais, torrent, histoire de chopper des dizaines de malwares...

Je ne connais pas toutes les boutiques en ligne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai aussi GoG et Impulse comme autres exemples, mais je ne suis pas sr qu'Acropole connaisse, contrairement  Steam.


Rien qu'un coup d'il suffit pour se rendre compte que le "tout, et tout de suite et sans rien payer" n'est pas vraiment l ! 
Sur GoG je n'ai pas vu de jeux trs rcents, sur Impulse, on en voit quelques uns, mais ils ne peuvent tre commands !  ::roll:: 

Bref, pas de quoi s'merveiller !

----------


## ManusDei

> Rien qu'un coup d'il suffit pour se rendre compte que le "tout, et tout de suite et sans rien payer" n'est pas vraiment l ! 
> Sur GoG je n'ai pas vu de jeux trs rcents, sur Impulse, on en voit quelques uns, mais ils ne peuvent tre commands ! 
> 
> Bref, pas de quoi s'merveiller !


GoG : Good *Old* Games.
Et a fait au moins plus de fois que j'ai de doigts que je te dis que j'ai rien contre le fait de payer (le tout, tout de suite c'est sur Steam). Il faut rpter 7 fois les choses  un gamin en moyenne pour qu'il les retienne, et toi ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> GoG : Good *Old* Games.
> Et a fait au moins plus de fois que j'ai de doigts que je te dis que j'ai rien contre le fait de payer (le tout, tout de suite c'est sur Steam). Il faut rpter 7 fois les choses  un gamin en moyenne pour qu'il les retienne, et toi ?


La remarque du "tout tout de suite" faisait rfrence  Barsy, et non  toi. Je te rpondais simplement que ces sites, fort intressant au demeurant, ne rpondaient pas au critres du : "Je veux tout, gratuit et avant mme que les versions boites ne soient dans le magasin en bas de chez moi". 

Et ne t'inquites pas, pour ce qui est de rpter, a fait des milliers de fois qu'on m'accuse d'tre pour HADOPI sous prtexte que je suis contre le tlchargement illgal. J'ai beau m'user les doigts sur mon clavier,  rpter que a n'a rien  voir, certains n'entendent rien !  ::ccool::

----------


## Acropole

Au fait, comment ferriez vous pour ceux qui refuseraient de vous payer cette redevance ?
Un premier mail d'avertissement, un mail de rappel, un lettre recommande et la coupure d'internet ?

----------


## Rayek

> La remarque du "tout tout de suite" faisait rfrence  Barsy,


Tu m'indiqueras o Barsy dit qu'il veut tout, tout de suite et Gratuit.




> Au fait, comment ferriez vous pour ceux qui refuseraient de vous payer cette redevance ?
> Un premier mail d'avertissement, un mail de rappel, un lettre recommande et la coupure d'internet ?


Si tu l'intgres au prix du forfait internet je doute fort que tu puisses viter de la payer

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu m'indiqueras o Barsy dit qu'il veut tout, tout de suite et Gratuit.


Et toi tu me diras o est-ce que j'ai dit que Barsy avait dit cela !  ::roll::  
Mes propos faisaient rfrence  la discussion qui nous oppose, Barsy et moi, sur le fait que je pense que le tlchargement est du au fait que les pirates veulent tout, tout de suite et gratuitement, alors que Barsy pense que ce n'est que parce que l'offre lgale est insuffisante. 
Il faut apprendre  lire avant d'crire !  :;): 





> Si tu l'intgres au prix du forfait internet je doute fort que tu puisses viter de la payer


Donc, c'est bien a, c'est un impts que tout le monde devrait payer pour satisfaire le(s) plaisir(s) de certains !  ::evil::

----------


## Rayek

> Et toi tu me diras o est-ce que j'ai dit que Barsy avait dit cela !  
> Mes propos faisaient rfrence  la discussion qui nous oppose, Barsy et moi, sur le fait que je pense que le tlchargement est du au fait que les pirates veulent tout, tout de suite et gratuitement, alors que Barsy pense que ce n'est que parce que l'offre lgale est insuffisante.


Mea culpa, j'ai mal compris ta phrase.





> Donc, c'est bien a, c'est un impts que tout le monde devrait payer pour satisfaire le(s) plaisir(s) de certains !



Je paie bien la Redevance TV et je ne la regarde pas.
Elle ne me sert que pour mes consoles ou pour les DVD/BR que je regarde.
Je paie une taxe sur les DD et CD que j'achte pour une copie prive que je ne peux pas utiliser car il y a des protections sur les CD/DVD/BR que je n'ai pas le droit de casser.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mea culpa, j'ai mal compris ta phrase.


Pas de problme, a arrive  tout le monde, moi le premier. 
Et excuses le ton, un poil agressif, mais a m'nerve d'tre systmatiquement accus de mauvaise foi ! 





> Je paie bien la Redevance TV et je ne la regarde pas.
> Elle ne me sert que pour mes consoles ou pour les DVD/BR que je regarde.
> Je paie une taxe sur les DD et CD que j'achte pour une copie prive que je ne peux pas utiliser car il y a des protections sur les CD/DVD/BR que je n'ai pas le droit de casser.


Mais, je suis contre la redevance, et la taxe sur copie prive. 
C'est d'ailleurs un des points que j'ai soulev prcdemment, je ne comprend pas comment on peut rler contre la redevance et la taxe sur copie prive, ET en mme temps souhaiter une licence globale pour le tlchargement alors que c'est exactement la mme chose !
Soit, mais alors l j'ai vraiment rien compris, et ce sont les politiques qui vont tre contents, les franais souhaitent tre plus imposs qu'actuellement !
Soit c'est un mode parfaitement goste qui consiste  dire : "Un nouvel impt : OUI, s'il me rapporte, et qu'on arrte ceux qui ne me servent pas et tant pis pour les autres! !"

----------


## Barsy

> Rein a voir 
> Mais j'ai fait exprs.
> En fait ces boulets d'M6 on annul la diffusion des deux derniers pisodes de supernatural pour diffuser un reportage sur Mickael Jackson.
> Ils m'avaient promis par mail que la diffusion n'tait que reporte mais ils n'ont en fait jamais t diffuss, mme pas sur m6replay.
> J'ai donc essay de les voir sur megavideo et c'tait lamentable. Qualit d'image merdique, son dsynchronis ou absent, limite a 40min par jour...
> Bref, j'ai jamais vu ces deux pisodes dont le dernier o Dean Winchester est sens mourir !
> Et mme si j'aime beaucoup cette srie ce n'est pas au point de l'acheter en DVD pour la revoir.


H oui, c'est a l'offre lgale !!  ::aie:: 
C'est d'ailleurs le cas pour beaucoup de sries sur M6, ils s'arrtent au milieu (ou ils changent compltement les horaires ou les jours de diffusion en cours de saison et si tu n'es pas au courant du changement, tu rates un pisode).
Sans oublier de mentionner TF1 qui pour moi est la star en la matire en diffusant dans le dsordre les pisodes des sries !!
Et le tout 1 ou 2 ans aprs la sortie aux USA, sans toujours proposer la VO et avec une VF ingale (certaines sries sont bien doubles comme Dr House, mais d'autres sont catastrophiques).
D'ailleurs, le ct comique de la chose, c'est que souvent, les chanes attendent de voir quelles sont les sries qui s'changent le mieux en tlchargement illgal pour en acheter les droits et les diffuser.

Concernant MegaVideo, le problme vient du fait qu'il s'agit de streaming. C'est exactement le mme soucis avec l'offre lgale en VOD dont la qualit est pitoyable. Et si tu avais voulu voir les pisodes sur M6 Replay, a n'aurait pas t bien mieux, les services de replay tant excrables (celui de TF1 tant sans doute le pire !!).

Quand je parlais de bonne qualit, il s'agissait plutt des mkv qu'il est possible de rcuprer en tlchargement direct. Pourquoi d'ailleurs n'existe-t-il pas d'offre lgale permettant de tlcharger un film et de le conserver ? Pourquoi les offres de VOD sont-elles limites en temps ?

Jon Shannow, je suis d'accord avec toi quand tu dis que le pirate "veut tout, tout de suite". Au final, pourquoi attendre 2 ans la sortie d'une uvre en France pour se retrouver avec une qualit dgrade ? D'ailleurs, il y a l encore une hypocrisie : maintenant, les journaux franais parlent  chaque rentre des nouvelles sries qui sortent sur les chaines amricaines tout en sachant qu'elles ne sont pas prvues pour tout de suite en France. En fait, en faisant a, les journaux savent qu'en publiant ce genre d'article, cela va intresser les millions de pirates.
L o je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi par contre, c'est sur la gratuit, les pirates sont prts  payer pour accder aux uvres. Par contre, ils ne sont pas prts  payer pour un service mdiocre !!

----------


## Rayek

> Mais, je suis contre la redevance, et la taxe sur copie prive. 
> C'est d'ailleurs un des points que j'ai soulev prcdemment, je ne comprend pas comment on peut rler contre la redevance et la taxe sur copie prive, ET en mme temps souhaiter une licence globale pour le tlchargement alors que c'est exactement la mme chose !
> Soit, mais alors l j'ai vraiment rien compris, et ce sont les politiques qui vont tre contents, les franais souhaitent tre plus imposs qu'actuellement !
> Soit c'est un mode parfaitement goste qui consiste  dire : "Un nouvel impt : OUI, s'il me rapporte, et qu'on arrte ceux qui ne me servent pas et tant pis pour les autres! !"


Pour ma part je prfre payer une licence globale et pouvoir tlcharger que de payer une taxe sur tout les produits informatiques ou de stockage et ne rien avoir en retour.
La redevance TV, mme si je ne la regarde pas, je peux quand mme y avoir accs si je le dsire, j'ai un choix contrairement  la taxe copie prive.
Pour moi licence globale = mme principe que la redevance TV.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> H oui, c'est a l'offre lgale !! 
> C'est d'ailleurs le cas pour beaucoup de sries sur M6, ils s'arrtent au milieu (ou ils changent compltement les horaires ou les jours de diffusion en cours de saison et si tu n'es pas au courant du changement, tu rates un pisode).
> Sans oublier de mentionner TF1 qui pour moi est la star en la matire en diffusant dans le dsordre les pisodes des sries !!
> Et le tout 1 ou 2 ans aprs la sortie aux USA, sans toujours proposer la VO et avec une VF ingale (certaines sries sont bien doubles comme Dr House, mais d'autres sont catastrophiques).
> D'ailleurs, le ct comique de la chose, c'est que souvent, les chanes attendent de voir quelles sont les sries qui s'changent le mieux en tlchargement illgal pour en acheter les droits et les diffuser.
> 
> Concernant MegaVideo, le problme vient du fait qu'il s'agit de streaming. C'est exactement le mme soucis avec l'offre lgale en VOD dont la qualit est pitoyable. Et si tu avais voulu voir les pisodes sur M6 Replay, a n'aurait pas t bien mieux, les services de replay tant excrables (celui de TF1 tant sans doute le pire !!).
> 
> Quand je parlais de bonne qualit, il s'agissait plutt des mkv qu'il est possible de rcuprer en tlchargement direct. Pourquoi d'ailleurs n'existe-t-il pas d'offre lgale permettant de tlcharger un film et de le conserver ? Pourquoi les offres de VOD sont-elles limites en temps ?
> ...


Tout  fait d'accord, la tl (en France ?) est d'une misre  faire peur ! Ils sont encore  l'air de grand-papa, limite qu'on soit pas en N&B !  ::roll:: 

Par contre, pour le cot gratuit / payant, le problme est qu'il faut bien que les producteurs gagnent de l'argent. Et payer des scnaristes, des acteurs, des ralisateurs, des... la liste est longue, a coute cher. Si c'est pour mettre les copies en libre service et rcuprer 1 euros par personne tlchargement la saison complte, il est clair, je pense que dans une dizaine d'annes, au mieux, on a rduit la production  nant !
Pour ce qui est des films, la diffusion cinma peut, peut-tre suffire, mais l, encore on prend le risque de se retrouver qu'avec des blockbusters amricains, insipides, aux scnari vus et revus et sans surprise, et adieu aux films qui ne rentrent pas d'argent !
Bref, c'est la mort  plus ou moins long terme de la production cinmatographique.

Pour ce qui est de la diffusion des sries amricaines en France, il faut voir que les chaines qui achtent ces sries ont besoin de rentrer dans leurs frais, et donc repoussent les dates de diffusion des DVD/VOD, (futurs) tlchargement lgaux. 
Deux choses qui me font leur donner raison : 
1) si elle n'achtent pas les sries, elles ne seront pas diffuses et donc pas connues. Le march amricain suffit surement  les rentabiliser mais, ce qui veut dire qu'il n'y a alors aucun intrt  raliser le doublage. Dsol, de te dire cela, mais je connais beaucoup de monde pour lesquels, la VOST est synonyme d'horreur sans nom ! Ensuite, il est fort probable que beaucoup de sries resteraient parfaitement inconnues en France, ce qui serait dommage !

2) tu raisonnes en tant qu'informaticien, vivant probablement en ville, et donc avec un bon dbit. Si les chaines de TV ne diffusent plus les sries (pour les raisons sus cites), beaucoup de monde ne POURRONT carrment pas les voir. Dbit insuffisant pour que le tlchargement puisse se faire correctement. Et aussi, mconnaissance de l'outil informatique, et mfiance vis  vis de celui-ci. 

Bref, il faut savoir raison garder, je pense, et attendre quelques mois pour voir 24 pisodes, est-ce la mort ? (surtout si, enfin, l'offre lgale devient correcte)

----------


## GanYoshi

Premier argument : la publicit et la sant mentale :

La lecture attentive de vos messages me suscitent des questions : 

Les poires qui regardent les films  la tlvision ou sur onreux supports optiques taient-elles poire de base ou le sont-elle devenue  force de matraquage publicitaire avant, aprs et mme pendant les films ?

Pas de malentendu, dans le systme actuelle, les poires sont indispensables au maintient de la production artistique, heureusement qu'elles sont nombreuses et bien juteuses.

Tout a pour dire que la volont dchapper aux influences publicitaires est une raison suffisante qui trouve sa lgitimit dans le droit  chacun qui le souhaite de prserver sa sant mentale.

Deuxime argument : 'indniable avantage conomique individuel :

Cet argument tant difficile  expliquer tellement il est vident, je vais descendre de plusieurs crans et l'expliquer en langage "petit ngre" (proche du langage du programmeur) : 

_"Si moi pas dpenser argent pour film, moi avoir plus argent disponible pour autre chose"_

Cet argument fonctionne sans prjuger du prix de l'oeuvre. 




> 1) si elle n'achtent pas les sries, elles ne seront pas diffuses et donc pas connues. Le march amricain suffit surement  les rentabiliser mais, ce qui veut dire qu'il n'y a alors aucun intrt  raliser le doublage. Dsol, de te dire cela, mais je connais beaucoup de monde pour lesquels, la VOST est synonyme d'horreur sans nom ! Ensuite, il est fort probable que beaucoup de sries resteraient parfaitement inconnues en France, ce qui serait dommage !


Trs intressant comme raisonnement, tu rapporte que la majorit ("beaucoup de monde") des gens que tu connais qui apprcient les sries amricaines sont analphabtes. 
Tu as entirement raison et sans gnraliser  la totalit des amateurs de sries amricaines, on peut penser que c'est une tendance forte.




> Bref, il faut savoir raison garder, je pense, et attendre quelques mois pour voir 24 pisodes, est-ce la mort ? (surtout si, enfin, l'offre lgale devient correcte)


Non, pas plus que de tlcharger illgalement.

----------


## Acropole

Monsieur le baron voudrait bien avoir des petits ngres bien poire a son service qui bossent sans tre pays.
Mais voil, monsieur le baron n'est pas bien n.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Premier argument : la publicit et la sant mentale :
> 
> La lecture attentive de vos messages me suscitent des questions : 
> 
> Les poires qui regardent les films  la tlvision ou sur onreux supports optiques taient-elles poire de base ou le sont-elle devenue  force de matraquage publicitaire avant, aprs et mme pendant les films ?
> 
> Pas de malentendu, dans le systme actuelle, les poires sont indispensables au maintient de la production artistique, heureusement qu'elles sont nombreuses et bien juteuses.
> 
> Tout a pour dire que la volont dchapper aux influences publicitaires est une raison suffisante qui trouve sa lgitimit dans le droit  chacun qui le souhaite de prserver sa sant mentale.


Bon, change de moquette, parce que l, tes propos sont incohrents.




> Deuxime argument : 'indniable avantage conomique individuel :
> 
> Cet argument tant difficile  expliquer tellement il est vident, je vais descendre de plusieurs crans et l'expliquer en langage "petit ngre" (proche du langage du programmeur) : 
> 
> _"Si moi pas dpenser argent pour film, moi avoir plus argent disponible pour autre chose"_
> 
> Cet argument fonctionne sans prjuger du prix de l'oeuvre.


Si moi pas payer : nourriture, carburant, vtements, voiture, .... 
alors moi avoir argent pour payer film !
 ::roll:: 
T'en as d'autre des neries pareilles ? 




> Trs intressant comme raisonnement, tu rapporte que la majorit ("beaucoup de monde") des gens que tu connais qui apprcient les sries amricaines sont analphabtes.


 ::roll::  Je dis "horreur sans nom" et tu traduis "sont analphabtes", t'as un problme de comprhension ou quoi ?
Sans aller trs loin, il y a des personnes qui, pour des raisons de vue, ne voient pas ce qui est crit sur l'cran, ou mal.
Ensuite, pour certains c'est trs dplaisant de lire et suivre une histoire. 
Enfin, as-tu essayer la VOST d'un film dans une langue que tu ne connais absolument pas. Tu verras que c'est beaucoup moins agrable, et beaucoup de gens ne comprennent pas l'anglais !

----------


## Barsy

Concernant le matraquage publicitaire, je ne pense pas que cela ait un lien avec le tlchargement, il y a des pubs  la tl et aussi sur les sites de tlchargement.
Par contre, si je peux me permettre une remarque : j'ai quand mme du mal  comprendre pourquoi il y a 20 minutes de pub avant un film au cinma. On paye dj suffisamment cher la place !! Si a continu, ils mettront des coupures pub au milieu du film... Encore une fois, il s'agit d'un dfaut de qualit de l'offre lgale.

Pour ce qui est des versions sous-titres, je ne suis pas d'accord avec GanYoshi, cela n'a rien  voir avec un analphabtisme quelconque. J'ai des connaissances qui regardent les sries en VF par prfrence (cela dit, j'en connais davantage qui prfre la VO).
Aprs, le problme de l'offre lgale, c'est qu'elle ne propose que trop rarement le choix entre VOST et VF. Et souvent, les VF sont tout simplement un massacre (comdiens mauvais, voix non adapte  celle du personnage, traductions approximatives).
L'exemple le plus flagrant est "The Big Bang Theory", srie dans laquelle les jeux de mots et les rfrences linguistiques sont trs prsentes en VO. Beaucoup disparaissent compltement en VF.

Et John Shannow, ce n'est pas non plus une question de langue (bien que je comprenne l'Anglais mais pas suffisamment pour me passer des sous-titres). Plus jeune, je regardais les animes japonais en VOST sans du tout connaitre la langue et je trouve a mieux que la VF. De mme aujourd'hui avec le cinma o je vais toujours voir mes films en VO mme quand la langue originale n'est pas l'Anglais.

----------


## Marc_27

> Pour ce qui est des versions sous-titres, je ne suis pas d'accord avec GanYoshi, cela n'a rien  voir avec un analphabtisme quelconque. J'ai des connaissances qui regardent les sries en VF par prfrence (cela dit, j'en connais davantage qui prfre la VO).
> Aprs, le problme de l'offre lgale, c'est qu'elle ne propose que trop rarement le choix entre VOST et VF. Et souvent, les VF sont tout simplement un massacre (comdiens mauvais, voix non adapte  celle du personnage, traductions approximatives).


Petite prcision en plus, je pense qu'au moins 50% de l'interpretation des comdiens sont dans leur voix. Tu change a et forcement t'as plus son interpretation, mais si celle d'une autre personne (qui peut tre aussi bonne, mais c'est plus le mme comdien)...

----------


## z3ux1s

> Je dis "horreur sans nom" et tu traduis "sont analphabtes", t'as un problme de comprhension ou quoi ?
> Sans aller trs loin, il y a des personnes qui, pour des raisons de vue, ne voient pas ce qui est crit sur l'cran, ou mal.


Ce n'est pas aisment qu'on imagine hlas nos amis "mal-voyants" consommer des productions cinmatographiques, du moins en mesure de goter ce qui en apparat  l'cran...

A ce titre, qu'une VOST constitue une "horreur sans nom" fait songer en effet  ceux qui auraient un rapport contrari  la lecture... pour le dire par euphmisme.

Ce qui doit effectivement poser problme : les sries amricaines, pour la plupart ineptes, n'ayant d'autre fonction que d'avilir l'intelligence, s'adressent  un public pour lequel fournir un effort de lecture, ft-ce des transcriptions de dialogues stupides, doit confiner  l'insurmontable !

----------


## Barsy

> Ce qui doit effectivement poser problme : les sries amricaines, pour la plupart ineptes, n'ayant d'autre fonction que d'avilir l'intelligence, s'adressent  un public pour lequel fournir un effort de lecture, ft-ce des transcriptions de dialogues stupides, doit confiner  l'insurmontable !


Je te trouve un peu vache. Bien entendu, si on se limite aux bouses diffuses par les chanes franaises, je ne peux qu'tre d'accord : en grande majorit, ce sont les sries policires amricaines qui se retrouvent sur nos crans et il faut reconnaitre qu'elles sont trs mauvaises, que ce soit en VO ou en VF.

Le problme vient du fait que les chaines franaises sont frileuses  diffuser les sries de type "feuilleton" (c'est  dire celles ou il y a une histoire de fond qui perdure sur l'ensemble des pisodes). Les sries policires ont l'avantage de pouvoir se regarder dans le dsordre et un tlspectateur tombant par hasard en plein milieu d'un pisode pourra tout de suite comprendre l'action sans avoir besoin de regarder le reste de la srie : cela vient aussi du fait que toutes ces sries fonctionnent sur les mmes codes et respectent toujours les mme schmas pour ne pas perturber la mnagre devant son poste.

Les sries intressantes sont souvent celles de type feuilletons, le problme est qu'elles sont difficile  suivre si l'on manque le dbut ou si l'on rate un pisode. C'est la raison pour laquelle elles sont moins diffuses chez nous. En fait, il n'y a que celles qui ont cartonn en tlchargement illgal qui le sont.

----------


## Acropole

> En fait, il n'y a que celles qui ont cartonn en tlchargement illgal qui le sont.


Tandis que l'audience aux tats unis n'y est pas pour grand chose...  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

J'imagine que l'audience y est galement pour quelque chose, mais croire qu'ils ne regardent pas les tlchargements serait naf.

----------


## Acropole

TF1 regarde les sries en tlchargement ???
Ils sont au courant que c'est du piratage ?
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Soit pas de mauvaise foi. Ils regardent le nombre de tlchargements.
 ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

> Petite prcision en plus, je pense qu'au moins 50% de l'interpretation des comdiens sont dans leur voix. Tu change a et forcement t'as plus son interpretation, mais si celle d'une autre personne (qui peut tre aussi bonne, mais c'est plus le mme comdien)...


+1

Star Wars en anglais, alors mme que je connaissais les films par coeur, a a t une rvlation. Les voix de Vador et de Solo sont d'une profondeur qui change quand mme drlement le film.

Bon, pour The Artist, c'est pas forcment un argument..... ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

> Soit pas de mauvaise foi. Ils regardent le nombre de tlchargements.


C'est de l'humour.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par contre, si je peux me permettre une remarque : j'ai quand mme du mal  comprendre pourquoi il y a 20 minutes de pub avant un film au cinma


Un norme +1 la-dessus.
Je me souviens que mes premires sances au cin, il y avait souvent un peu de pub, un petit film (souvent d'animation) avant le film, une ou deux bandes annonces, et le film. 
Aujourd'hui c'est de la pub, encore de la pub et parfois une bande annonce !  ::evil:: 




> Et John Shannow, ce n'est pas non plus une question de langue (bien que je comprenne l'Anglais mais pas suffisamment pour me passer des sous-titres). Plus jeune, je regardais les animes japonais en VOST sans du tout connaitre la langue et je trouve a mieux que la VF. De mme aujourd'hui avec le cinma o je vais toujours voir mes films en VO mme quand la langue originale n'est pas l'Anglais.


En fait, ce n'tait qu'un des exemples pouvant faire qu'une personne n'aime pas la VOST. 
Personnellement, c'est le truc qui me drange. Exemple, un film anglais, allemand ou espagnol, ne me gne pas, par contre, de l'italien ou du russe me font abandonner rapidement.

----------


## xelab

> Un norme +1 la-dessus.
> Je me souviens que mes premires sances au cin, il y avait souvent un peu de pub, un petit film (souvent d'animation) avant le film, une ou deux bandes annonces, et le film. 
> Aujourd'hui c'est de la pub, encore de la pub et parfois une bande annonce !


Ah oui tiens, et pour 10 la place en plus (12 avec la 3D), le tout dans une ambiance d'usine avec des vrais vigiles hargneux. Et on s'tonne que les gens tlchargent.  ::mrgreen:: 

(bon sinon y a un cin "arts et essais" prs de chez moi o on peut s'en tirer pour moins de 5, par contre faut aimer la VO (a tombe bien, j'aime)).

----------


## Aniki

> Ah oui tiens, et pour 10 la place en plus (12 avec la 3D), le tout dans une ambiance d'usine avec des vrais vigiles hargneux. Et on s'tonne que les gens tlchargent.


Moi ce qui m'tonne, c'est que malgr le prix et les conditions que tu cites, a reste trs rentable de faire des films...
Comment se fait-il que l'industrie du cinma ne soit pas morte, si le tlchargement illgal tait aussi nocif qu'on veut bien nous le faire croire ? (notez que a ne veut absolument pas dire que je suis pour le tlchargement illgal, merci)

----------


## Marco46

> Moi ce qui m'tonne, c'est que malgr le prix et les conditions que tu cites, a reste trs rentable de faire des films...
> Comment se fait-il que l'industrie du cinma ne soit pas morte, si le tlchargement illgal tait aussi nocif qu'on veut bien nous le faire croire ? (notez que a ne veut absolument pas dire que je suis pour le tlchargement illgal, merci)


Et oui ...

Et le tlchargement n'augmentera pas beaucoup en volume (je parle pour la France). Vu qu'on est dsormais quasiement au maximum de l'adoption d'Internet en France, et que a fait quelques annes, on ne verra pas le tlchargement exploser.

Mais la droite est capable d'affirmer que c'est grce  l'action efficace de la HADOPI.

En fait ce que tu dis, c'est un des premiers arguments qui sort lors des dbats sur le tlchargements dans le camp des pro-tlchargements est qui n'est jamais rellement cout ni dbattu : 

L'industrie subit-elle rellement un prjudice lorsqu'un tlchargement dit illgal est effectu ? 
Quelle est la diffrence entre tlcharger un fichier et copier un CD sur une cassette comme on le faisait il y a 20 ans ou graver un CD comme a se faisait il y a 10 ans (a se fait toujours mais il y a 10 ans c'tait le plein boom) ?
Comment se fait-il qu'il soit conomiquement viable pour les auteurs que j'ai le droit d'enregistrer (sur n'importe quel support) ce qui passe  la tl alors que si a passe sur Internet je suis un dliquant ? (notez que la redevance, bien que cotant 120 euros sert essentiellement  financer l'activit du secteur public, en particulier depuis les dernres magouilles de Sa Majest pour son copain Bouygues)
Comment se fait-il que l'industrie soit en progression constante dans ses CA et dans ses bnfices depuis des dcennies et qu'on m'affirme que le tlchargement tue les artistes ?

Dans une socit ou la corruption et l'hypocrisie ne rgneraient pas en matres, ces questions seraient poses et la conclusion (celle  laquelle arrivent la plupart des universitaires qui planchent sur le sujet) serait simple : Le tlchargement n'a pas d'impact sur l'conomie. Conclusion : Etandons l'exception  la copie prive aux changes non-marchands. Il n'y a mme pas besoin d'une licence globale.

Pour terminer, je dirais qu'il y a quelque chose d'outrancier  ce que la force publique aide comme elle le fait les Majors de l'industrie du divertissement compte tenu de leurs bnfices alors que beaucoup d'entreprises vivent des situations moins privilgies. Notez que je ne suis pas choqu qu'un tat aide une entreprise, certaines entreprises reprsentent des intrts stratgiques voire vitaux et qu'il faut donc prserver mme lorsque a va bien, mais a concerne plutt l'internationnal.
Ici il s'agit surtout d'aider une entreprise  continuer de perptuer son ternel braquage contre sa propre population d'administrs.

Pour ce qui est de Aubry, ben dj elle sera pas lue  ::aie:: , ensuite la gauche, courageuse comme elle est, n'osera jamais affronter ce genre de lobbys. Elle fera au mieux des dclarations d'intentions comme celle d'Aubry, mais je crois qu'on est parti pour se taper la HADOPI pendant un moment, et on est pas prt de voir une redevance sur le tlchargement.

----------


## Rayek

> , et on est pas prt de voir une redevance sur le tlchargement.


Si si, a arrive, les majors veulent que la taxe copie prive soit largie sur les tlchargements licites (Article lu sur PCInpact, je n'ai pas le lien sous la main la)

----------


## ManusDei

> Quelle est la diffrence entre tlcharger un fichier et copier un CD sur une cassette comme on le faisait il y a 20 ans ou graver un CD comme a se faisait il y a 10 ans (a se fait toujours mais il y a 10 ans c'tait le plein boom) ?


L'chelle. Avant t'tais oblig de passer par un pote qui avait achet le CD, donc  partir d'un CD achet tu te retrouvais avec grand maximum 10 copies. Avec internet, on peut rapidement parler de milliers de copies.

----------


## Acropole

> Et oui ...
> 
> Et le tlchargement n'augmentera pas beaucoup en volume (je parle pour la France). Vu qu'on est dsormais quasiement au maximum de l'adoption d'Internet en France, et que a fait quelques annes, on ne verra pas le tlchargement exploser.
> 
> Mais la droite est capable d'affirmer que c'est grce  l'action efficace de la HADOPI.


Discours de politiciens, quand a marche c'est grce  eux, sinon c'est la faute des autres et a aurait t pire sans eux.  ::roll:: 





> L'industrie subit-elle rellement un prjudice lorsqu'un tlchargement dit illgal est effectu ? 
> Quelle est la diffrence entre tlcharger un fichier et copier un CD sur une cassette comme on le faisait il y a 20 ans ou graver un CD comme a se faisait il y a 10 ans (a se fait toujours mais il y a 10 ans c'tait le plein boom) ?
> Comment se fait-il qu'il soit conomiquement viable pour les auteurs que j'ai le droit d'enregistrer (sur n'importe quel support) ce qui passe  la tl alors que si a passe sur Internet je suis un dliquant ? (notez que la redevance, bien que cotant 120 euros sert essentiellement  financer l'activit du secteur public, en particulier depuis les dernres magouilles de Sa Majest pour son copain Bouygues)
> Comment se fait-il que l'industrie soit en progression constante dans ses CA et dans ses bnfices depuis des dcennies et qu'on m'affirme que le tlchargement tue les artistes ?
> 
> Dans une socit ou la corruption et l'hypocrisie ne rgneraient pas en matres, ces questions seraient poses et la conclusion (celle  laquelle arrivent la plupart des universitaires qui planchent sur le sujet) serait simple : Le tlchargement n'a pas d'impact sur l'conomie. Conclusion : Etandons l'exception  la copie prive aux changes non-marchands. Il n'y a mme pas besoin d'une licence globale.


Premirement il y'a une question d'chelle et de facilit d'accs. En suite la tl  achet les droits, donc peut importe que tu enregistre ou que tu regarde, c'est pay. Sauf si a devient massif, les annonceurs refusant de payer pour une plage horaire peut regarde.
Les universitaire, d'aprs ce que tu prtend, ont beau aller dans ton sens, je constate autour de moi qu'un certain nombre de personnes qui ont les moyens prfrent tlcharger que payer, donc oui a a un impact. Il reste  dfinir lequel prcisment. De plus la gratuit aurait le dsavantage d'ajouter aux pertes du piratage celles concernant ceux qui aujourd'hui achtent...




> Pour terminer, je dirais qu'il y a quelque chose d'outrancier  ce que la force publique aide comme elle le fait les Majors de l'industrie du divertissement compte tenu de leurs bnfices alors que beaucoup d'entreprises vivent des situations moins privilgies.[...]
> Ici il s'agit surtout d'aider une entreprise  continuer de perptuer son ternel braquage contre sa propre population d'administrs.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'une entreprise fait des bnfices  qu'elle ne doit pas tre protge par la force publique. L'administration judiciaire est au service de tous.
En suite, pour les bnfices... La MGM a fait faillite l'anne dernire et ne doit sa survie actuelle qu'au systme de redressement amricain. Donc les bnfice ne sont pas prsents partout dans l'industrie et mme une grosse bote mondialement connue peut se retrouver en faillite.

----------


## Invit

> En suite la tl  achet les droits, donc peut importe que tu enregistre ou que tu regarde, c'est pay. Sauf si a devient massif, les annonceurs refusant de payer pour une plage horaire peut regarde.


En fait, l'audience diffre des missions de TV (dans le cas d'enregistrement via un dcodeur/enregistreur) est mesure, et publie par Mediamtrie. Pour un annonceur, c'est  peu prs neutre (en gnral, le diffr est regard comme le programme d'origine, avec la pub).

Pour la "catch-up TV" (le diffr sur Internet), c'est de l'audience supplmentaire, diffuse sur les sites des chanes, donc avec de la publicit.

Et, dans le cas des films, il faut savoir que les droits TV sont souvent considrs comme un "bonus" par rapport aux entres et aux ventes de DVD. A ce stade (plusieurs annes aprs la sortie, et alors que les DVD sont vendus), la copie gne moins.

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> Les universitaire, d'aprs ce que tu prtend, ont beau aller dans ton sens, je constate autour de moi qu'un certain nombre de personnes qui ont les moyens prfrent tlcharger que payer, donc oui a a un impact. Il reste  dfinir lequel prcisment. De plus la gratuit aurait le dsavantage d'ajouter aux pertes du piratage celles concernant ceux qui aujourd'hui achtent...


En mme temps, pirater est tellement plus simple et spontan. Si l'on compare ce qui est comparable,  savoir les services de tlchargement lgaux et leurs quivalents pirates, que constate t-on ?
* Les services lgaux sont rcents. Les services pirates taient l bien avant eux et jouissent donc d'une meilleure implantation sur le march.
* Les services lgaux ont un catalogue de quelques centaines de titres. Les services pirates ont des catalogues de dizaines de milliers de titres.
* Les services lgaux t'imposent un logiciel propritaire, il faut d'abord crer un compte, attendre l'e-mail quand on ne connat pas F5, fournir les informations bancaires (avec inquitudes sur la scurit), supporter d'tre trait comme un voleur potentiel, attendre la mise en cache du film (la qualit fournie tant meilleure, le bande passante est aussi plus importante), puis le regarder dans un certain dlai (24h, aprs quoi tu perds ton film) et se taper douze minutes de pub (selon le business model "le beurre et l'argent du beurre"). A ct, tu dboules sur un service pirate et 30s plus tard ton film est en route sous ce bon vieux Flash. Certes dans une qualit pauvre mais, bon, la srie amricaine moyenne n'est pas non plus une oeuvre d'art.
* Le service lgal est plus cher que son quivalent physique alors mme que la structure de cots est trs infrieure ! Le service de piratage cote 10 par mois et un enfant de dix ans sait le contourner (j'imagine qu'il suffit d'un auditeur payeur sur 100 pour amortir le service).

Regardons du ct du jeu PC maintenant. Ce qui sauve la mise de Steam, c'est que le piratage de jeux est plus complexe : plus de risques de trouver un virus, des tapes pralables aussi longues (inscription, tlchargement, etc), absence de patches, copies parfois foireuses, choix restreint de langues, etc. Et pourtant, qu'est-ce que Steam peut tre agaant : toujours  s'incruster quand on ne le veut pas,  vouloir faire une MAJ,  refuser de dmarrer,  ralentir ton jeu parce qu'il vient de planter, etc. C'est la protection lourdingue par excellence : le principal ennemi de celui qui veut tlcharger lgalement des jeux, c'est le service lgal de tlchargement des jeux. Un comble ! a ne fonctionne que parce que les services sont pires encore. La leon est intressante : la gratuit importe peut-tre moins que le service : qualit, facilit, instantait.

Alors, face  cette situation dsastreuse, pas tonnant que les gens piratent ! Il y a quand une sacre part de mauvaise volont de la part des dtenteurs des droits qui n'ont pas su, pas voulu ou ont eu peur de satisfaire les nouveaux besoins d'auditeurs qui ne veulent pas se soumettre aux programmations tls ou sagement sortir dans le froid pour louer leur DVD. a ne lgitime pas le piratage en soi mais a donne tout de mme  rflchir en se demandant si, vraiment, on veut totalement donner raison  des types qui sont bien dcids  emmerder leurs clients,  ne pas satisfaire leurs demandes et  les plumer autant que faire se peu quitte  venir pleurer dans les robes des dputs quand a ne fonctionne pas.

Du coup, pour ma part, je dfends la recherche d'un consensus qui impliquera, forcment, la lgalisation d'une partie au moins du tlchargement. Parce que ces sites ne disparatront pas tant que les diteurs n'auront pas propos d'alternatives viables et que ces derniers n'en n'ont manifestement pas l'intention. Pour ma part je pense que la solution est de rformer le statut du droit d'auteur en faisant tomber dans une catgorie  part les oeuvres quelques temps aprs leur sortie, c'est  dire aprs la phase o elles font le gros de leurs bnfices (un an par exemple). Dans cette nouvelle catgorie, la diffusion et le partage seraient libres et simplement soumis, dans le cas o le diffuseur (de Youtube  TF1) peroit une rmunration,  la rtrocession d'une partie de cette dernire.

A ct de a, on peut imaginer des taxes, des mcanismes policitico-judiciaires divers pour lutter contre le piratage d'oeuvres rcentes ou les services non-coopratifs, etc. Je n'y suis pas oppos ds lors que l'on fait la part des choses en reconnaissant certaines liberts aux internautes.

----------


## xelab

> A ct, tu dboules sur un service pirate et 30s plus tard ton film est en route sous ce bon vieux Flash. Certes dans une qualit pauvre mais, bon, la srie amricaine moyenne n'est pas non plus une oeuvre d'art.


Cela a dj t dit dans la discussion: on trouve de tout dans le "piratage", y compris la qualit technique (que ce soit pour la musique ou les films). Sur les newsgroup on a quasiment tout en lossless et HD, avec une vitesse de tlchargement trs confortable.

----------


## Invit

> Pour ma part je pense que la solution est de rformer le statut du droit d'auteur en faisant tomber dans une catgorie  part les oeuvres quelques temps aprs leur sortie, c'est  dire aprs la phase o elles font le gros de leurs bnfices (un an par exemple).


Mme si j'en comprends la logique, je trouve cette ide, applique  tout le droit d'auteur, un peu terrifiante...

Au fond cela revient  dire qu'une oeuvre ne peut rapporter  son auteur que si elle est immdiatement rentable (un an, c'est trs court). C'est un peu la garantie d'une production encore plus pauvre, commerciale et court-termiste.

Egalement, j'ai du mal  voir comment un tel systme ne serait pas dtourn par les diffuseurs. Si, en attendant un an, je me ddouane de la plupart des paiments de droits, j'ai intrt  attendre. Aujourd'hui, comme les droits durent trs longtemps, ce calcul est moins rentable (et encore, on a bien eu deux guerres des boutons cette anne), mais avec un dlai trs court, j'ai du mal  voir comment les diffuseurs n'en profiteraient pas pour ne presque plus rien reverser aux auteurs...

On peut discuter sur la validit du droit d'auteur quand celui ci continue  gnrer des rentes un demi sicle aprs la mort de l'auteur, mais le rduire  quelques annes? 

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Mme si j'en comprends la logique, je trouve cette ide, applique  tout le droit d'auteur, un peu terrifiante...
> 
> Au fond cela revient  dire qu'une oeuvre ne peut rapporter  son auteur que si elle est immdiatement rentable (un an, c'est trs court). C'est un peu la garantie d'une production encore plus pauvre, commerciale et court-termiste.
> 
> Egalement, j'ai du mal  voir comment un tel systme ne serait pas dtourn par les diffuseurs. Si, en attendant un an, je me ddouane de la plupart des paiments de droits, j'ai intrt  attendre. Aujourd'hui, comme les droits durent trs longtemps, ce calcul est moins rentable (et encore, on a bien eu deux guerres des boutons cette anne), mais avec un dlai trs court, j'ai du mal  voir comment les diffuseurs n'en profiteraient pas pour ne presque plus rien reverser aux auteurs...
> 
> On peut discuter sur la validit du droit d'auteur quand celui ci continue  gnrer des rentes un demi sicle aprs la mort de l'auteur, mais le rduire  quelques annes? 
> 
> Francois


Je suis assez d'accord, l'effet pervers d'un tel systme serait un accroissement du court-termisme.

Bien que je persiste  dire que les changes non-marchands devraient tre lgaux, baisser fortement la dure du droit d'auteur, au moins pour les "produits" culturels serait un grand pas en avant pour l'intrt du public.

----------


## Invit

> Bien que je persiste  dire que les changes non-marchands devraient tre lgaux,


Il me semble qu'il y a toujours eu une tolrance dans ce sens. Par exemple, prter un livre, un disque ou un DVD  un ami n'a jamais t pnalis, et les bibliothques, qui institutionnalisent ce systme, n'ont jamais t attaques par les diteurs.

Le problme se pose quand on change d'chelle, et parce que la frontire entre "marchand" et "non marchand" est trs tnue. 

Au fond, en quoi une chane comme TF1, qui ne facture pas les films qu'elle diffuse mais se rmunre sur l'audience qu'ils gnrent serait elle plus marchande qu'un site communautaire qui fait du traffic parce qu'on y partage des fichiers et se rmunre sur la pub (ou la vente de son fond de commerce  Google...)? 

Peut tre que le bon concept n'est pas le fait que l'activit soit marchande ou non, mais son chelle, et le fait qu'elle est ou non anonyme (dans le sens o TF1 ne connait pas personnellement ses auditeurs, pas plus que le P2P connait ses destinataires)




> baisser fortement la dure du droit d'auteur, au moins pour les "produits" culturels serait un grand pas en avant pour *l'intrt* du public.


Quel sens donnes-tu au mot intrt?

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Il me semble qu'il y a toujours eu une tolrance dans ce sens. Par exemple, prter un livre, un disque ou un DVD  un ami n'a jamais t pnalis, et les bibliothques, qui institutionnalisent ce systme, n'ont jamais t attaques par les diteurs.
> 
> Le problme se pose quand on change d'chelle, et parce que la frontire entre "marchand" et "non marchand" est trs tnue.


Non elle ne l'est pas. S'il y a de l'argent dans le circuit, il y a commerce.




> Au fond, en quoi une chane comme TF1, qui ne facture pas les films qu'elle diffuse mais se rmunre sur l'audience qu'ils gnrent serait elle plus marchande qu'un site communautaire qui fait du traffic parce qu'on y partage des fichiers et se rmunre sur la pub (ou la vente de son fond de commerce  Google...)?


Dans les 2 cas il y a commerce. Les 2 activits profitent du "trafic" gnr par les films pour dgager un revenu. Il s'agit donc d'un usage commercial.

Soyons trs clair, un site proposant des films au tlchargement, ou mme des liens vers du direct download, qui n'est pas totalement gratuit et pour lequel les administrateurs du site ne touchent pas ZERO euros devrait tre poursuivi et condamn.




> Peut tre que le bon concept n'est pas le fait que l'activit soit marchande ou non, mais son chelle, et le fait qu'elle est ou non anonyme (dans le sens o TF1 ne connait pas personnellement ses auditeurs, pas plus que le P2P connait ses destinataires)


L'chelle n'est pas un argument. Lorsque la radio est apparue les maisons de disque ont sorti exactement le mme argument pour dire que le ciel allait leur tomber sur la tte. Vous comprenez mon bon monsieur c'est que les gens vont entendre plein de fois gratuitement les meilleurs titres des meilleurs artistes, pourquoi donc iraient-ils acheter les disques ?

De prime abord a parait logique, si on te passe le tube de l't  la radio toute la sainte journe pourquoi donc aller acheter le disque ?
Et pourtant on constate que non seulement a n'affecte pas les ventes, mais en plus a contribue  les booster. Etonnant paradoxe non ?

Pour moi le phnomne est identique avec le partage de fichiers sur Internet. Ils sont juste un peu lent  la comprenette. Mais c'est normal ils (enfin elles, les majors) ont fait a  chaque volution technologique.

EDIT : Pour le P2P rien ne t'empeche de connaitre tes destinataires. Tout dpends tu configures ton appli. Mais c'est vrai qu'avec leurs IP dynamiques  la con les FAI ne font rien pour nous faciliter de faire les choses proprement, pareil avec le dbit asymtrique.




> Quel sens donnes-tu au mot intrt?


Euh .... Intrt ? Je vois pas trop quoi dire ...

Un exemple, pourquoi Brassens n'est pas dans le domaine public ? Pourquoi Walt Disney n'est pas dans le domaine public ? etc ...

Tout ces gens sont morts. L'accs  leurs oeuvres devraient tre gratuit. Je parle pas du cout de fabrication du support physique, je parle seulement des droits d'auteurs. L'auteur est mort bordel.

Et dans le mme esprit, je ne trouve pas normal qu'un artiste profite de droits sur un truc qu'il a crit il y a plus de 10 ans ( la louche, c'est un ordre d'ide). Ne pas oublier que le droit d'auteur est une concession de la socit faite aux crateurs pour les protger des diteurs. Il ne s'agit pas d'une rente  vie ou d'un droit au racket (exerc de nos jours par les ayants droits c'est  dire les diteurs  ::mrgreen::  ). Dans ce contexte ce que je propose semble parfaitement cohrent. Non ?

----------


## Acropole

> L'chelle n'est pas un argument. Lorsque la radio est apparue les maisons de disque ont sorti exactement le mme argument pour dire que le ciel allait leur tomber sur la tte. Vous comprenez mon bon monsieur c'est que les gens vont entendre plein de fois gratuitement les meilleurs titres des meilleurs artistes, pourquoi donc iraient-ils acheter les disques ?


Les possibilits d'internet sont totalement diffrente car il y'a possibilit de copier l'oeuvre et/ou de la visionner n'importe quand en intgralit. La radio ne passe pas la totalit des oeuvres, celles-ci tant coupe par des pubs, il faut tre l au bon moment, toutes les oeuvres n'y sont pas diffuses et ne le sont plus aprs un certains temps, sauf exception.
Le confort et la facilit procurs par internet changent la donne.




> Un exemple, pourquoi Brassens n'est pas dans le domaine public ? Pourquoi Walt Disney n'est pas dans le domaine public ? etc ...


En partie d'accord, sauf concernant leurs dernires oeuvres. Stanley Kubrick par exemple est mort le 7 mars 1999, son dernier film sort le 16 juillet 1999, 4 mois aprs sa mort.
Il est donc tout a fait logique et pertinent que le droit d'auteur continu un certain temps aprs la mort de l'auteur. 
Aprs, que ce soit 10 ans, 50 ou 75, c'est une question pineuse, tout comme que ce droit soit a compter de la mort de l'auteur ou de la date de parution de l'oeuvre.
En tous les cas, je pense que le droit d'auteur doit tre conserv toute la vie de l'auteur, ne serrait-ce que pour empcher que certains se fassent du fric sur le dos d'un autre sans lever le petit doigt, mais qu'il soit caduc aprs un certains dlais en cas de diffusion gratuite, par exemple.
Il faudrait aussi pouvoir prolonger ce droit pour les oeuvres lourdes comme les films, sries tl et jeux vidos pour donner une chance de rentabilisation, sans aller jusqu' un droit illimit si la rentabilit n'est jamais atteinte.

Par exemple un droit d'auteur plein durant 20 ans aprs la parution de l'oeuvre.
Aprs, droit limit en cas d'utilisation commerciale, domaine public pour l'utilisation gratuite, jusqu' la mort de l'auteur (des auteurs pour les oeuvres collectives ?)




> Au fond, en quoi une chane comme TF1, qui ne facture pas les films qu'elle diffuse mais se rmunre sur l'audience qu'ils gnrent serait elle plus marchande qu'un site communautaire qui fait du traffic parce qu'on y partage des fichiers et se rmunre sur la pub (ou la vente de son fond de commerce  Google...)?


La diffrence est que TF1 rmunre ceux qui ont boss et dpens pour que l'oeuvre existe.

----------


## Invit

> L'chelle n'est pas un argument. Lorsque la radio est apparue les maisons de disque ont sorti exactement le mme argument pour dire que le ciel allait leur tomber sur la tte.


Non. La musique  la radio, a date de bien avant les maisons de disques, et a suivait une logique diffrente.  A l'origine, les concerts (classiques)  la radio tombaient sous le coup d'une autre forme de droit d'auteur, le droit d'excution publique d'une oeuvre (si tu regardes sur une partition de musique, tu verras qu'on le mentionne).

Avec l'apparition du disque (et des bandes son au cinma), le mme systme a t appliqu pour les diffusions de musique enregistre, et a fonctionn sans difficult (en France)jusqu' l'apparition des "radios libres" en 81. A ce moment, on a vu apparaitre des radios qui ne pouvaient pas payer la SACEM, et ca introduisait une distorsion vis  vis des priphriques qui, elles, payaient. Les ventes de disques n'taient pas rellement un problme : elles augmentaient parce que le taux d'quipement augmentait ( l'poque, il y avait nettement moins de chaines, d'lectrophones, etc...).

Heureusement (pour la SACEM), Baudecroux, Bellanger et les autres taient l, qui ont cr la radio musicale telle qu'on la connait, finance par la pub, et qui paye ses droits de diffusion. 

Mais la "rvolution technologique" de la radio est antrieure  celle du microsillon.




> Euh .... Intrt ? Je vois pas trop quoi dire ...


Je ne comprenais pas si tu voulais dire intrt dans le sens de curiosit, ou intrt dans le sens de profit. C'est clair maintenant...




> Un exemple, pourquoi Brassens n'est pas dans le domaine public ? Pourquoi Walt Disney n'est pas dans le domaine public ? etc ...
> 
> Tout ces gens sont morts. L'accs  leurs oeuvres devraient tre gratuit. Je parle pas du cout de fabrication du support physique, je parle seulement des droits d'auteurs. L'auteur est mort bordel.


Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement. A la mort de nos parents, nous hritons de leurs biens, matriels (leur maison) comme immatriels (un fond de commerce, ou la proprit d'une marque). Pourquoi ce principe ne s'appliquerait pas aux oeuvres de l'esprit? 




> Et dans le mme esprit, je ne trouve pas normal qu'un artiste profite de droits sur un truc qu'il a crit il y a plus de 10 ans.


Mais tu trouves normal de garder une maison, ou un terrain (bien matriel), qui est dans ta famille depuis 50 ans, ou qu'un nom de site, ou de marque (bien immatriel), puisse tre exploit pendant plus de 10 ans.

C'est quelque chose que j'ai du mal  comprendre. Beaucoup de gens considrent l'Art comme quelque chose de suprieur aux biens matriels, mais refusent l'ide qu'un artiste puisse tre propritaire de son oeuvre.

En y rflchissant, c'est plutt cette ide de domaine public qui me semble assez perverse, dans la mesure o elle ne s'applique qu' l'art, et pas aux biens matriels...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Les possibilits d'internet sont totalement diffrente car il y'a possibilit de copier l'oeuvre et/ou de la visionner n'importe quand en intgralit. La radio ne passe pas la totalit des oeuvres, celles-ci tant coupe par des pubs, il faut tre l au bon moment, toutes les oeuvres n'y sont pas diffuses et ne le sont plus aprs un certains temps, sauf exception.
> Le confort et la facilit procurs par internet changent la donne.


T'es entrain de me dire que les pauvres moines copistes vont plus avoir de boulot parce qu'on a invent l'imprimerie.
Le problme d'Internet se pose aux diteurs, beaucoup moins aux crateurs.
La vrai question c'est comment rmunrer les crateurs, les diteurs n'existent que de par leur monopole technique et logistique. Or avec le net ce monopole est menac. Il est l le problme.

En d'autres termes, le discours que tu tiens protges une industrie obsolte, certainement pas les crateurs.

La raison d'tre du droit d'auteur tant de protger les crateurs des marchands ...




> En partie d'accord, sauf concernant leurs dernires oeuvres. Stanley Kubrick par exemple est mort le 7 mars 1999, son dernier film sort le 16 juillet 1999, 4 mois aprs sa mort.
> Il est donc tout a fait logique et pertinent que le droit d'auteur continu un certain temps aprs la mort de l'auteur. 
> Aprs, que ce soit 10 ans, 50 ou 75, c'est une question pineuse, tout comme que ce droit soit a compter de la mort de l'auteur ou de la date de parution de l'oeuvre.
> En tous les cas, je pense que le droit d'auteur doit tre conserv toute la vie de l'auteur, ne serrait-ce que pour empcher que certains se fassent du fric sur le dos d'un autre sans lever le petit doigt, mais qu'il soit caduc aprs un certains dlais en cas de diffusion gratuite, par exemple.
> Il faudrait aussi pouvoir prolonger ce droit pour les oeuvres lourdes comme les films, sries tl et jeux vidos pour donner une chance de rentabilisation, sans aller jusqu' un droit illimit si la rentabilit n'est jamais atteinte.


On est d'accord qu'il faut moduler. Enfin sur ce point on est d'accord.




> Par exemple un droit d'auteur plein durant 20 ans aprs la parution de l'oeuvre.
> Aprs, droit limit en cas d'utilisation commerciale, domaine public pour l'utilisation gratuite, jusqu' la mort de l'auteur (des auteurs pour les oeuvres collectives ?)


Je reste pour les changes libres hors march. C'est moins hypocrite  mon sens vu que la copie sauvage n'a aucune incidence, jusqu' preuve du contraire.




> La diffrence est que TF1 rmunre ceux qui ont boss et dpens pour que l'oeuvre existe.


TF1 ne respecte pas le cahier des charges de l'audiovisuel sur ce sujet et ce en toute impunit. Cf le dernier brulot de Pierre Carles.

----------


## Marco46

> Non. La musique  la radio, a date de bien avant les maisons de disques, et a suivait une logique diffrente.  A l'origine, les concerts (classiques)  la radio tombaient sous le coup d'une autre forme de droit d'auteur, le droit d'excution publique d'une oeuvre (si tu regardes sur une partition de musique, tu verras qu'on le mentionne).
> 
> Avec l'apparition du disque (et des bandes son au cinma), le mme systme a t appliqu pour les diffusions de musique enregistre, et a fonctionn sans difficult (en France)jusqu' l'apparition des "radios libres" en 81. A ce moment, on a vu apparaitre des radios qui ne pouvaient pas payer la SACEM, et ca introduisait une distorsion vis  vis des priphriques qui, elles, payaient. Les ventes de disques n'taient pas rellement un problme : elles augmentaient parce que le taux d'quipement augmentait ( l'poque, il y avait nettement moins de chaines, d'lectrophones, etc...).
> 
> Heureusement (pour la SACEM), Baudecroux, Bellanger et les autres taient l, qui ont cr la radio musicale telle qu'on la connait, finance par la pub, et qui paye ses droits de diffusion. 
> 
> Mais la "rvolution technologique" de la radio est antrieure  celle du microsillon.


Ca va dans le sens de ce que je dis. Au lieu d'interdire l'coute  la radio on a mutualis les couts et sorti un rgime spcial pour les radios. Les radios ne payent pas le mme prix par musique (si j'ose dire) que ce qu'un consommateur lambda va payer en achetant un CD. 

Ce que veulent faire les Majors c'est reproduire la situation du march physique de CD (qui je le rpte est obsolte) sur un march ou tout acte de copie est gratuit et facile tout en se mettant dans la poche les gains de productivits issus de l'volution technique (plus besoin de stocks, ni de magasins, physiques, ni de rseaux de distribution, etc ...)

En gros ils veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crmire et encore faudrait les remercier. Ca va bien merci.




> Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement. A la mort de nos parents, nous hritons de leurs biens, matriels (leur maison) comme immatriels (un fond de commerce, ou la proprit d'une marque). Pourquoi ce principe ne s'appliquerait pas aux oeuvres de l'esprit?


Ben l aussi yaurait  dire. Je suis d'accord qu'un enfant hrite d'une maison de ses parents mais pas de tout le patrimoine. Que l'enfant puisse avoir ce qu'il faut pour dmarrer bien dans la vie parce que ses parents ont bien russi ok mais qu'il rcupre tout l je dis non. Ca cre des aristocraties en quelques gnrations seulement. Regardes la situation mondiale actuelle, une infime minorit de familles, quelques centaines  peine, contrle plus de la moiti des richesses mondiales. C'est du pur dlire et c'est d au systme d'hritage en place. Le reste devrait revenir  la communaut. En gros redistribuer les cartes quand le player est game over.

Vous allez me traiter de communiste mais pourtant ce point de vue est plutt libral ce qui est assez amusant. Bill Gates, que j'admire comme tout ceux qui me lisent dans cette section du forum le savent, a donn plus de 90% de sa fortune  des oeuvres caritatives (bon qui sont toujours sous son contrle, il peut pas s'empcher :p) parce qu'ils ne voulaient pas que ses enfants disposent de la totalit du patrimoine.

Bref voil sur ce point.




> Mais tu trouves normal de garder une maison, ou un terrain (bien matriel), qui est dans ta famille depuis 50 ans, ou qu'un nom de site, ou de marque (bien immatriel), puisse tre exploit pendant plus de 10 ans.


Cf plus haut et ci dessous  ::): 




> C'est quelque chose que j'ai du mal  comprendre. Beaucoup de gens considrent l'Art comme quelque chose de suprieur aux biens matriels, mais refusent l'ide qu'un artiste puisse tre propritaire de son oeuvre.
> 
> En y rflchissant, c'est plutt cette ide de domaine public qui me semble assez perverse, dans la mesure o elle ne s'applique qu' l'art, et pas aux biens matriels...


Mais je conteste qu'un artiste soit le seul propritaire de son oeuvre. Le public l'est tout autant. Car sans public, pas d'oeuvre. Si personne n'avait rien  cirer des compositions de Mozart il aurait t oubli et ses oeuvres n'existeraient tout simplement pas, bien qu'ils les aient crites.

Donc a n'a rien de pervers, c'est parfaitement cohrent. Pour qu'il y ait existence d'une oeuvre, il faut un crateur a c'est vident, mais il faut aussi un public. Le public obtient donc des droits.

De plus, l'existence d'une oeuvre vient se fondre dans le corpus culturel global de la socit, et les oeuvres cres par la suite seront ncessairement inspires par ce corpus culturel global. Ben oui, un auteur est inspir par son temps et les lectures qu'il a fait. 
Une oeuvre ne sort pas de nulle part, elle subit des influences.
Donc l aussi, je ne vois pas pourquoi le crateur serait le seul dtenteur de l'oeuvre, vu que c'est faux techniquement.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mais tu trouves normal de garder une maison, ou un terrain (bien matriel), qui est dans ta famille depuis 50 ans, ou qu'un nom de site, ou de marque (bien immatriel), puisse tre exploit pendant plus de 10 ans.[...]
> En y rflchissant, c'est plutt cette ide de domaine public qui me semble assez perverse, dans la mesure o elle ne s'applique qu' l'art, et pas aux biens matriels...


Trs bonne remarque, il est temps de rflchir  l'introduction dans certains cas de la proprit d'usage dans le domaine immobilier. ::whistle:: 
PS : Oui, je suis srieux. Oui, l'article de Wikipedia est rducteur. Oui j'irai peut-tre le mettre  jour.

Accessoirement, j'imagine que la distinction entre les biens culturels et traditionnels vient bien sr de la possibilit de duplication des premiers.

@Marco46
Les diteurs existent grce  leurs capacits techniques et logistiques  l'heure de la socit de masse. Pas besoin d'un ventuel monopole qui resterait d'ailleurs  dmontrer (et qu'il ne faut pas confondre avec les positions de force des diteurs vis--vis des auteurs et des distributeurs vis--vis des diteurs).

Dans le mme genre les auteurs  succs de rackettent personne dans la mesure o personne n'est forc d'couter leurs oeuvres. Rien  dire sur le mot rente en revanche.


@Fcharton
Un an c'est largement assez pour raliser 90% de lamortissement sur de nombreux produits culturels. Les diffuseurs choisiraient-ils d'attendre ? Cela ne fonctionnerait pas, tu sous-estimes le pouvoir du marketing : aujourd'hui, l'avenir d'un film se joue sur la promotion, sur le matraquage qui est fait autour de lui dans les mdias. C'est la raison qui fera que les diffuseurs choisiront de rmunrer au prix fort un film qui vient de sortir en plein battage mdiatique plutt que d'attendre un an et d'attirer dix fois moins de spectateurs. Par exemple, si l'on prend le cas des cinmas, le fim n'est que le produit d'appel : les tickets sont brads (via les cartes de fidlit) et paient tout juste la salle et le tout vise  maximiser l'affluence pour vendre le plus de junk food possible avec des marges colossales.

Cela dit, tout dpend des biens culturels considrs. Mais le livre, le film, le jeu vido, la musique, suivent tous  peu prs ce modle, dans la trs grande majorit des cas : matraquage, grosses ventes sur une trs courte priode, puis remisage au fond du catalogue.

Enfin, je rappelle qu'aprs un an les auteurs continueraient  percevoir une rmunration dans le cas d'une diffusion commerciale.

----------


## xelab

> Vous allez me traiter de *communiste mais pourtant ce point de vue est plutt libral* ce qui est assez amusant. Bill Gates, que j'admire comme tout ceux qui me lisent dans cette section du forum le savent, a donn plus de 90% de sa fortune  des oeuvres caritatives (bon qui sont toujours sous son contrle, il peut pas s'empcher :p) parce qu'ils ne voulaient pas que ses enfants disposent de la totalit du patrimoine.


Arf, la suppression de l'hritage tait une revendication anar au XIXme, dommage que cette ide soit tombe un peu aux oubliettes  :;):  (merci Bill Gates alors?  ::lol::  )

----------


## Invit

> Un an c'est largement assez pour raliser 90% de lamortissement sur de nombreux produits culturels.


Ca c'est parce que tu limites la culture  Lady Gaga, Harry Potter et Steven Spielberg. Mais ca ne marche dj plus avec les sries TV (gnralement traduites et diffuses plus d'un an aprs leur sortie), ca ne marchera pas avec les livres (qui mettent souvent plus d'un an  tre publis, et encore plus  tre lus), a ne marchera, en musique qu'avec les trucs  la mode, mais pas avec tout ce qui est moins "mainstream" (et je ne te parle pas de la musique classique contemporaine, o les compositeurs des annes 1970 commencent seulement  faire partie du rpertoire...). 

En gros, ca ne fonctionne bien qu'avec ce qu'il y a de plus commercial.

Et c'est bien ce que je voulais dire. La rduction des droits d'auteur  un an jette le bb (toute la culture durable, qui met du temps  s'tablir) avec l'eau du bain (la musak, les romans pour enfants et les superproductions)

Quant au fait d'attendre un an, bien sur que c'est possible. Si tu as le choix (en tant que diffuseur) entre diffuser tout de suite en payant trs cher, ou attendre un an en payant nettement moins, il ne faudra pas longtemps aux majors et autres pour intgrer ce dispositif d'embargo dans leur modle conomique. Ils s'entendront, et ce sera "win-win", comme ils disent.




> Cela ne fonctionnerait pas, tu sous-estimes le pouvoir du marketing : aujourd'hui, l'avenir d'un film se joue sur la promotion, sur le matraquage qui est fait autour de lui dans les mdias.


Ceci n'est vrai que pour un tout petit nombre de films, albums ou livres. La plupart des autres sortent sans (ou avec trs peu) de promotion. Doit on jeter les seconds, en privant leurs auteurs de moyen d'existence? Ou les limiter  la cration subventionne? 

Le DVD et les droits TV, par exemple, sont une chance pour les films moins grand public, ou d'auteurs moins soutenus par les grands rseaux, qui ne bnficieront pas d'une grande exposition lors de leur sortie. 

Pour ces oeuvres, les recettes sont diffres. Ton modle propose de les supprimer...

Quant au marketing, il s'adapte aux comportements, pas l'inverse. Si demain tu sais que tout film qui sort aujourd'hui est disponible gratuitement, o tu veux quand tu veux, en attendant un an, tu vas tre nettement moins sensible au marketing du cinma...




> Enfin, je rappelle qu'aprs un an les auteurs continueraient  percevoir une rmunration dans le cas d'une diffusion commerciale.


Je pense qu'il sera alors assez facile de trouver des montages permettant de s'en affranchir.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Je suis d'accord qu'un enfant hrite d'une maison de ses parents mais pas de tout le patrimoine. Que l'enfant puisse avoir ce qu'il faut pour dmarrer bien dans la vie parce que ses parents ont bien russi ok mais qu'il rcupre tout l je dis non.


_- Camarade Popov, si tu avais une maison la donnerais-tu au Peuple d'Union Sovitique? 
- oui, camarade
- camarade Popov, si tu avais une voiture, la donnerais-tu au Peuple d'Union Sovitique?
- oui, camarade!
- camarade Popov si tu avais une casquette, la donnerais-tu au Peuple d'Union Sovitique?
- non camarade!!!
- mais pourquoi?
- j'ai une casquette._

Le problme de ton approche, c'est que chacun fixe naturellement la limite de ce qui est raisonnable  ce qu'il pense pouvoir avoir...

Par ailleurs, pour peu que tu sois enfant unique, et que tes parents aient bien russi (ou soient parisiens), la valeur de ce que tu trouves normal peut tre ben suprieure  l'esprance de gain de tel ou tel auteur sur ses oeuvres.

Enfin, dans le monde de l'entreprise, cette ide ne fera qu'accroitre le court termisme ambiant. Pourquoi dvelopper mon entreprise aprs 50 ans, si celle ci devient publique apres ma mort? Il est plus rentable de la vider de son contenu, non?




> Mais je conteste qu'un artiste soit le seul propritaire de son oeuvre. Le public l'est tout autant. Car sans public, pas d'oeuvre. Si personne n'avait rien  cirer des compositions de Mozart il aurait t oubli et ses oeuvres n'existeraient tout simplement pas, bien qu'ils les aient crites.


Il existe des oeuvres sans public, ou avec un public restreint. C'est mme le modle qui prvalait  l'poque de Mozart. On peut revenir  ce modle d'un art litiste, et inaccessible au grand public, mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait grand chose  y gagner.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans les 2 cas il y a commerce. Les 2 activits profitent du "trafic" gnr par les films pour dgager un revenu. Il s'agit donc d'un usage commercial.
> 
> Soyons trs clair, un site proposant des films au tlchargement, ou mme des liens vers du direct download, qui n'est pas totalement gratuit et pour lequel les administrateurs du site ne touchent pas ZERO euros devrait tre poursuivi et condamn.


C'est  dire tous les sites de tlchargements illgaux. On est bien d'accord que ces gens pratiquent le vol !




> L'chelle n'est pas un argument.


Au contraire, c'est l'argument majeur !
Il est tolrable (et c'tait tolr) de copier un disque sur K7 entre potes. Mais quand c'est plus des potes mais de millions d'anonyme, l c'est trs diffrent. On est donc bien devant un effet d'chelle !




> Un exemple, pourquoi Brassens n'est pas dans le domaine public ? Pourquoi Walt Disney n'est pas dans le domaine public ? etc ...


Pour Walt Disney, je te rappelle que c'est une entreprise et qu'elle existe toujours !
Pour Brassens, c'est moins vident, je te le reconnais, mais c'est la loi. Que celle-ci ne soit pas bonne, c'est une possibilit, mais pour faire changer les lois, il existe le vote, les ptitions, ... bref tout un arsenal de solutions lgales. On ne peut pas faire bouger les choses en pratiquant l'illgalit, car cette pratique entraine une raction auto-dfensive normale et mme souhaitable du lgislateur. En effet, imagine que le gouvernement procde comme suit :
-Des gens (une majorit ou grosse minorit) veulent changer la manire de grer le droit d'auteur.
-Comme ils n'ont pas de reprsentants aux chambres lgislatives, ils dcident de ne plus verser les droits d'auteur. (mouvement illgal)
-L'tat ou une partie de la classe politique, pense que le droit d'auteur doit tre changer. Bref, ces gens ont raison sur le principe.
-La loi change et les gens ont gagn !
Il va tre alors considr (un peu comme une jurisprudence en droit) que si on entre en illgalit, alors l'tat doit cder. a mne directement  l'anarchie. C'est pour cela que le gouvernement ne peut pas donner raison au piratage. Aujourd'hui, mme s'il le voulait, il ne pourrait plus. a donnerait un signal fort pour dire : "Vous tes contre une loi ! Enfreignez-la, nous ferons ce que vous demandez !".
C'est un peu la mme chose avec les prises d'otages. Aucun gouvernement ne paie de ranon, car sinon, c'est un appel : "Vous voulez de l'argent pour votre rvolution ? Enlevez nos ressortissants, nous paierons la ranon !"




> Et dans le mme esprit, je ne trouve pas normal qu'un artiste profite de droits sur un truc qu'il a crit il y a plus de 10 ans ( la louche, c'est un ordre d'ide). Ne pas oublier que le droit d'auteur est une concession de la socit faite aux crateurs pour les protger des diteurs. Il ne s'agit pas d'une rente  vie ou d'un droit au racket (exerc de nos jours par les ayants droits c'est  dire les diteurs  ). Dans ce contexte ce que je propose semble parfaitement cohrent. Non ?


Ce n'est cohrent que parce que tu oublies plein de choses. Entre que sans les diteurs, il n'y a pas de cration. Car, si les artistes concdent une partie de leur droit aux diteurs, c'est pour que ceux-ci s'occupent du financement de leur cration. Sans cette manne, pas location de studio, pas de musiciens, pas promotion, pas de salle de concert, ... bref pas de cration.

C'est a qui est oubli en gnral !

----------


## DonQuiche

> On ne peut pas faire bouger les choses en pratiquant l'illgalit, car cette pratique entraine une raction auto-dfensive normale et mme souhaitable du lgislateur.[...]
> Il va tre alors considr (un peu comme une jurisprudence en droit) que si on entre en illgalit, alors l'tat doit cder. a mne directement  l'anarchie. C'est pour cela que le gouvernement ne peut pas donner raison au piratage. Aujourd'hui, mme s'il le voulait, il ne pourrait plus. a donnerait un signal fort pour dire : "Vous tes contre une loi ! Enfreignez-la, nous ferons ce que vous demandez !".
> C'est un peu la mme chose avec les prises d'otages. Aucun gouvernement ne paie de ranon, car sinon, c'est un appel : "Vous voulez de l'argent pour votre rvolution ? Enlevez nos ressortissants, nous paierons la ranon !"


Non, non, non et non !
Si la grande majorit des gens violent la loi, c'est peut-tre qu'ils estiment moral de le faire et la loi est suppose reflter la morale publique. Dans ce cas, le devoir des lgislateurs n'est pas se replier sur eux-mmes et de cogner  tout va mais de dcider si, oui, ou non, la loi est toujours lgitime, c'est  dire si chacun viole la loi  son chelle mais admet qu'elle est bonne in fine une fois peses les consquences, ou si effectivement la loi est juge contraire  la morale et doit tre change.

On observe le mme problme autour du cannabis. Je ne vais pas dfendre la lgalisation ou  la dpnalisation (je ne dfendrai pas non plus la politique actuelle cela dit) mais je suis ahuri par ces rflexes selon lequel "l'tat ne doit pas cder ou ce sera l'anarchie". Tout ce qui importe est de savoir ce qui est juste (rponse: il est immoral pour l'Etat de s'riger en moralisateur et de condamner quelqu'un pour la consommation d'une drogue qui n'affecte que lui-mme) et quelles seraient les consquences d'une dcision ou d'une autre (le bilan en termes de consommation de drogues "douces" pourrait difficilement tre pire, resterait  voir comment la consommation de drogues "dures" et la raction des rseaux criminels et dlinquants en place).

Bref. Si l'Etat se plante dans un domaine depuis trente ans, il n'est pas lgitime  continuer, il n'y a pas d'preuve de force entre un concept et les citoyens, il doit changer sa politique et il finira de toute faon par le faire. La solution face aux femmes qui avortaient avant que ce ne soit lgal n'tait pas de les tondre et les cogner jusqu' ce qu'elles disent regretter, avant de les envoyer aux galres pour cinquante ans. C'tait de lgaliser l'avortement. Ce qui n'a videmment pas men  l'anarchie. Quant  la comparaison avec les prises d'otages, elle est tout simplement immonde.



@fhcarton
Je suis parfaitement conscient du fait que cela ne fonctionnerait pas pour tous les produits culturels (sries TV, disques de musique classique). Mais je n'ai pas prsent cette ide comme un projet de loi  voter tel quel. Des dispositifs peuvent tre imagins.

Cela dit tu grossis les problmes :
* Les DVD sortent avant une anne aprs la sortie du film et les droits TV sont faibles, pas forcment suprieurs  la rmunration dont j'ai parl.
* Le dlai ne courrerait videmment qu' compter de la date de publication nationale.
* Les gens n'attendront pas un an, pas plus qu'ils rejettent le cinma sous prtexte que le film sera diffus sur TF1 dans 18 mois. Le cinma est une sortie, une faon de diversifier sa vie et tu sous-estimes encore le pouvoir du marketing.

Maintenant, je ne vois gure comment il serait plus facile d'organiser des montages permettant pour le diffuseur de se soustraire  une rtribution qui serait toujours impose par la loi (plutt que par la loi et des contrats aujourd'hui).

----------


## stardeath

> Non, non, non et non !
> Si la grande majorit des gens violent la loi, c'est peut-tre qu'ils estiment moral de le faire et la loi est suppose reflter la morale publique. Dans ce cas, le devoir des lgislateurs n'est pas se replier sur eux-mmes et de cogner  tout va mais de dcider si, oui, ou non, la loi est toujours lgitime, c'est  dire si chacun viole la loi  son chelle mais admet qu'elle est bonne in fine une fois peses les consquences, ou si effectivement la loi est juge contraire  la morale et doit tre change.


parce que les gens violent la loi pas par pure gosme?

il y a  99% une victime collatrale qui n'avait surement pas envie qu'une autre enfreigne une loi. donc non, une loi ne DOIT PAS reflter seulement une morale publique, elle doit aussi prendre en compte si des victimes ventuelles apparaitront.

pour ton exemple de la drogue, si les drogus se dmerdaient tout seul comme des grands, pourquoi pas, mais bizarrement ce n'est pas le cas.

et le cas de l'avortement, c'est justement les femmes qui taient victimes de ne pas l'avoir lgalis.

----------


## DonQuiche

> il y a  99% une victime collatrale qui n'avait surement pas envie qu'une autre enfreigne une loi. donc non, une loi ne DOIT PAS reflter seulement une morale publique, elle doit aussi prendre en compte si des victimes ventuelles apparaitront.





> le devoir des lgislateurs [est] de dcider si, oui, ou non, la loi est toujours lgitime, c'est  dire si chacun viole la loi  son chelle mais admet qu'elle est bonne in fine *une fois peses les consquences*








> pour ton exemple de la drogue, si les drogus se dmerdaient tout seul comme des grands, pourquoi pas, mais bizarrement ce n'est pas le cas.





> Je ne vais pas dfendre la lgalisation ou  la dpnalisation [...] resterait  voir [...] la raction des rseaux criminels et dlinquants en place








> et le cas de l'avortement, c'est justement les femmes qui taient victimes de ne pas l'avoir lgalis.


Et d'autres pointaient (et pointent) les enfants avorts comme victimes. ET peu importe d'ailleurs puisque la question tait de savoir si, en cas d'infractions gnralises  la loi le lgislateur doit forcer les choses ou remettre en question la loi (remettre en question != rviser). Dans le cas prsent la logique de Jon Shannow aurait prconis de la durcir.

En bref, tu reviens pour ta part  la vieille question de savoir si un projet de loi est bon ou mauvais. Jon Shannow, lui, considre que la loi est la loi et un point c'est tout et qu'en cas de manquements rpts le lgislateur doit forcer sous peine de voir l'anarchie s'installer. C'est contre cela que je m'levais.

Merci de lire plus attentivement la prochaine fois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@DonQuiche, tu dformes mes propos. Je n'ai pas dit : "La loi est la loi et ne doit pas tre modifie", j'ai dit que si une loi doit tre change, il existe un bataillon de moyens lgaux pour faire changer les choses, et qu'enfreindre une loi pour la faire changer ne peut-tre un moyen acceptable.

Ce que tu oublies dans tes propos, c'est que la loi est valable pour 100% des citoyens. A quel moment doit-on changer la loi ? Quand 10% des citoyens l'enfreignent parce qu'ils ne la trouve pas bonne ? 

C'est de a dont il est question, en fait. Le forcing d'une minorit contre l'tat pour faire changer des lois. On trouvera toujours une minorit qui sera contre une loi, ce qui entraine qu'il ne faut plus lgifrer... et c'est l'anarchie !

Dans ton contre exemple sur le cannabis, il y a plusieurs choses qui entrent en considration. Ce n'est pas seulement le fait que le cannabis soit plus ou moins dangereux que le tabac. Il y a aussi le danger qu'il reprsente pour la sant publique. Non seulement pour celui qui fume, mais aussi pour les gens autour (une personne conduisant un vhicule sous l'emprise du vhicule est dangereuse), et aussi le problme des maladies lies que l'ensemble de la population doit en supporter le cot au travers de la Scu !

Ton autre exemple sur l'avortement est encore un autre problme. La lgalisation de l'avortement permettait d'viter que des femmes se mettent en danger, et d'encadrer une pratique millnaire, mais rprouve par une morale chrtienne. C'est un problme de sant publique, et la loi n'a pas tout autoris, mais encadr la pratique, afin d'viter que des femmes mettent leur vie en danger. Et a ne s'est pas fait en un claquement de doigts, il a fallu des annes.

Dans le cas du tlchargement, une poigne de citoyens veulent un changement, une grosse majorit s'en moque, et encore une autre minorit est contre. Le fait d'enfreindre la loi ne plaide pas en la faveur des "pirates", dsol.

----------


## xelab

> @DonQuiche, tu dformes mes propos. Je n'ai pas dit : "La loi est la loi et ne doit pas tre modifie", j'ai dit que si une loi doit tre change, il existe un bataillon de moyens lgaux pour faire changer les choses, et qu'enfreindre une loi pour la faire changer ne peut-tre un moyen acceptable.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ton autre exemple sur l'avortement est encore un autre problme. La lgalisation de l'avortement permettait d'viter que des femmes se mettent en danger, et d'encadrer une pratique millnaire, mais rprouve par une morale chrtienne. C'est un problme de sant publique, et la loi n'a pas tout autoris, mais encadr la pratique, afin d'viter que des femmes mettent leur vie en danger. Et a ne s'est pas fait en un claquement de doigts, il a fallu des annes.


C'est marrant car l'avortement est pile l'exemple (en France au moins) d'une loi enfreinte par de nombreuse femmes qui a entran un changement de loi...

----------


## stardeath

> C'est marrant car l'avortement est pile l'exemple (en France au moins) d'une loi enfreinte par de nombreuse femmes qui a entran un changement de loi...


c'est marrant parce que avant, c'est les femmes qui taient les victimes de la non lgalisation de la loi... (au grand dam de la religion ... mais d'ailleurs qu'est ce qu'elle vient faire la dedans?)


et oui j'ai suffisamment lu pour voir que certain appellerait presque  la dsobissance civique. les infractions sont faites me semble-t-il par seulement une minorit qui s'attribue des droits qu'elle n'a pas, tout a pour se donner le droit de visionner le dernier blockbuster  la mode.
a ne relve aucunement d'un droit moral ou de la vtust de la loi.

les gens n'ont qu' allumer leur cerveau 2s pour voir qu'ils ne vont pas mourir pour ne pas avoir cout le dernier lady gaga, ce qui semble quand mme nettement plus futile qu'une femme qui dsire avorter...

----------


## xelab

> c'est marrant parce que avant, c'est les femmes qui taient les victimes de la non lgalisation de la loi... (au grand dam de la religion ... mais d'ailleurs qu'est ce qu'elle vient faire la dedans?)


Certes, mais tudie un peu l'histoire du droit et tu verras que de nombreuses autres choses ont t autorises ou les sanctions adoucies car trop de monde enfreignaient la loi.




> une minorit qui s'attribue des droits qu'elle n'a pas, tout a pour se donner le droit de visionner le dernier blockbuster  la mode.


Si tu rduis le dbat  a, effectivement tu ne peux pas trop comprendre les enjeux de la chose. Enfin bon, parler de "minorit" alors qu'une large majorit des gens a au moins tlcharg illgalement une fois (ou demand  un ami de le faire), c'est un peu  ct de la plaque...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est marrant car l'avortement est pile l'exemple (en France au moins) d'une loi enfreinte par de nombreuse femmes qui a entran un changement de loi...


L'histoire de l'avortement est longue en France.
La loi dclarant l'avortement comme tant un crime date de 1920.
Elle est plusieurs fois durcies, jusque dans les annes 60. Certaines personnes ont mme t condamnes  mort et excutes pour avoir pratiqu des avortements.

Il a fallu plusieurs mouvements revendicatifs (les "343 salopes" par exemples) des associations de dfense, et aussi l'apparition et l'acceptation (en 67) des produits contraceptifs.

En 1973, un mouvement se cre pour la libration de la contraception et la lgalisation de l'avortement.
Madame Veil, fera 2 lois. Une en 1974, pour librer la contraception et une en 1975 pour lgaliser l'avortement (a noter que cette loi est " l'essai" pour 5 ans  l'poque). Et finalement, la loi sera dfinitive en 1979. Et attention ! Ce n'est pas l'avortement qui est autoris, mais l'IVG (Interruption Volontaire de Grossesse) ce qui est trs diffrent. L'avortement reste illgal jusqu'en 2001.

Il faudra attendre 1982 pour que l'IVG soit rembours par la scu !

Bref, c'est un mouvement populaire, une majorit qui aprs un combat long et difficile, a eu gain de cause partiel. Il faut aussi voir les tenants et les aboutissants. La svrit des lois d'aprs guerre tait aussi du au problme dmographique que connaissait l'Europe au sortir de 2 guerres meurtrires.
Le poids  l'poque de la religion chrtienne, et le cot machiste de la classe politique. Il a fallu les rvolutions culturelles des murs, et le mouvement hippie et la libration sexuelle pour faire voluer les mentalits.

N'oublions pas que rcemment encore UN dput UMP a voulu faire passer une loi restreignant le droit  l'IVG.

Des femmes sont mortes pour ce droit !

Alors, compar l'IVG et le tlchargement illgal, qui ne concerne que le plaisir d'une poigne pour qui "payer" est un mot tabou, et qui prfrent que les autres paient pour eux, moi a me glace le sang ! ::roll::

----------


## stardeath

> Si tu rduis le dbat  a, effectivement tu ne peux pas trop comprendre les enjeux de la chose. Enfin bon, parler de "minorit" alors qu'une large majorit des gens a au moins tlcharg illgalement une fois (ou demand  un ami de le faire), c'est un peu  ct de la plaque...


je veux bien comprendre mais le dbat est o? surement pas  un niveau o c'est une oeuvre de La Fontaine qui est pirate, mais bien un produit qui est  la culture ce que le "Oui Oui  la plage" est  la littrature informatique.

de plus supposer qu'une majorit de gens tlcharge, c'est aussi se demander si ils ont conscience que c'est illgal (et a rien que dans mon entourage, c'est pas gagn, avoir tout gratuitement ... qui a dit utopie?).

et c'est sans compter les gentils pirates (je vois pas comment les appeler sinon) qui tlchargent mais qui achtent quand mme, ceux l sont pas pirates "primaires" finalement.

alors on fait quoi pour la portion des gens, consciente d'enfreindre une loi, qui refuse de payer, et qui surtout revendique une ncessit absolument pas ncessaire?

----------


## xelab

> Alors, compar l'IVG et le tlchargement illgal, qui ne concerne que le plaisir d'une poigne pour qui "payer" est un mot tabou, et qui prfrent que les autres paient pour eux, moi a me glace le sang !


Enfin  la base on parlait de ce qui peut amener le lgislateur  changer la loi, il ne s'agit pas de comparer IVG et tlchargement en soit...

----------


## Barsy

> @DonQuiche, tu dformes mes propos. Je n'ai pas dit : "La loi est la loi et ne doit pas tre modifie", j'ai dit que si une loi doit tre change, il existe un bataillon de moyens lgaux pour faire changer les choses, et qu'enfreindre une loi pour la faire changer ne peut-tre un moyen acceptable.
> 
> Ce que tu oublies dans tes propos, c'est que la loi est valable pour 100% des citoyens. A quel moment doit-on changer la loi ? Quand 10% des citoyens l'enfreignent parce qu'ils ne la trouve pas bonne ? 
> 
> C'est de a dont il est question, en fait. Le forcing d'une minorit contre l'tat pour faire changer des lois. On trouvera toujours une minorit qui sera contre une loi, ce qui entraine qu'il ne faut plus lgifrer... et c'est l'anarchie !
> 
> Dans ton contre exemple sur le cannabis, il y a plusieurs choses qui entrent en considration. Ce n'est pas seulement le fait que le cannabis soit plus ou moins dangereux que le tabac. Il y a aussi le danger qu'il reprsente pour la sant publique. Non seulement pour celui qui fume, mais aussi pour les gens autour (une personne conduisant un vhicule sous l'emprise du vhicule est dangereuse), et aussi le problme des maladies lies que l'ensemble de la population doit en supporter le cot au travers de la Scu !
> 
> Ton autre exemple sur l'avortement est encore un autre problme. La lgalisation de l'avortement permettait d'viter que des femmes se mettent en danger, et d'encadrer une pratique millnaire, mais rprouve par une morale chrtienne. C'est un problme de sant publique, et la loi n'a pas tout autoris, mais encadr la pratique, afin d'viter que des femmes mettent leur vie en danger. Et a ne s'est pas fait en un claquement de doigts, il a fallu des annes.
> ...


Il y a pourtant un exemple qui va compltement  l'encontre de ce que tu dis : l'interdiction pour les femmes de porter un pantalon. Aujourd'hui encore, cette loi est prsente dans le code franais et elle est pourtant enfreinte  de nombreuses reprises.

C'est donc la preuve que, quand la loi n'volue pas (ou pas assez vite), les gens sont contraints  passer outre. Et au final, bien qu'existant, cette loi n'est plus respecte.

La loi HADOPI par exemple puni ceux ayant un "dfaut de scurisation sur sa ligne ADSL" (et non pas ceux tlchargeant illgalement). Combien de gens aujourd'hui sont techniquement capable de dire si leur ligne ADSL est correctement scuris ? Trs peu en ralit... Cela signifie-t-il que l'on peut tre condamn pour "dfaut de connaissance informatique" ? Comment les gens peuvent-ils ne pas enfreindre cette loi ?

Bref, internet est un outil nouveau qui a un impact rel sur le comportement des gens. Que la loi ne prenne pas en compte ces nouveaux comportements et au final, ils prendront le pas sur elle.
Aujourd'hui, je le maintiens, le droit d'auteur est adapt pour protger les artistes contre les producteurs. Par pour les protger contre le public.
Il faut donc une loi adapte, qui, d'un ct, n'empche pas les nouveaux comportements de se dvelopper et de l'autre, qui ne lse pas les artistes.

----------


## Rayek

> Il y a pourtant un exemple qui va compltement  l'encontre de ce que tu dis : l'interdiction pour les femmes de porter un pantalon. Aujourd'hui encore, cette loi est prsente dans le code franais et elle est pourtant enfreinte  de nombreuses reprises.
> 
> C'est donc la preuve que, quand la loi n'volue pas (ou pas assez vite), les gens sont contraints  passer outre. Et au final, bien qu'existant, cette loi n'est plus respecte.


Si je ne m'abuse cette loi a t supprim il y a peu non ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a pourtant un exemple qui va compltement  l'encontre de ce que tu dis : l'interdiction pour les femmes de porter un pantalon. Aujourd'hui encore, cette loi est prsente dans le code franais et elle est pourtant enfreinte  de nombreuses reprises.
> 
> C'est donc la preuve que, quand la loi n'volue pas (ou pas assez vite), les gens sont contraints  passer outre. Et au final, bien qu'existant, cette loi n'est plus respecte.
> 
> La loi HADOPI par exemple puni ceux ayant un "dfaut de scurisation sur sa ligne ADSL" (et non pas ceux tlchargeant illgalement). Combien de gens aujourd'hui sont techniquement capable de dire si leur ligne ADSL est correctement scuris ? Trs peu en ralit... Cela signifie-t-il que l'on peut tre condamn pour "dfaut de connaissance informatique" ? Comment les gens peuvent-ils ne pas enfreindre cette loi ?
> 
> Bref, internet est un outil nouveau qui a un impact rel sur le comportement des gens. Que la loi ne prenne pas en compte ces nouveaux comportements et au final, ils prendront le pas sur elle.
> Aujourd'hui, je le maintiens, le droit d'auteur est adapt pour protger les artistes contre les producteurs. Par pour les protger contre le public.
> Il faut donc une loi adapte, qui, d'un ct, n'empche pas les nouveaux comportements de se dvelopper et de l'autre, qui ne lse pas les artistes.


La loi sur le port du pantalon des femmes a t, si j'ai bonne mmoire, rcemment dbattue pour savoir si elle devait tre abrog ou pas, et il a t dcid de ne rien faire, du fait qu'elle tait non applique et oublie et qu'il tait impensable qu'un juge puisse condamner une femme parce qu'elle porte un pantalon !
Cette loi date de la Rvolution, il me semble, et les femmes se sont massivement mises  porter des pantalons au dbut du XXeme sicle, soit presque 200 ans plus tard ! 
La loi HADOPI n'est pas une bonne loi, on est tous d'accord sur ce point, et en partie justement parce qu'elle ne cible pas les bonnes personnes. Mais quel est son but ? Endiguer le tlchargement illgal, car pour ce qui est du piratage, nulle loi supplmentaire n'est ncessaire, la violation des droits d'auteur existait bien avant l'avnement d'internet !
Le fait qu'internet soit nouveau est une ralit. Le fait que le comportement des gens change fasse  ce nouveau produit est galement une ralit. Maintenant, ces nouveaux comportements peuvent-ils enfreindre les lois existantes sous prtexte que le nouveau produit le rend possible ?

----------


## xelab

L'interdiction du pantalon, c'tait un dcret de la prfecture de Paris datant du XIXme (ou dbut 20me), pas une loi, mais de fait jamais abrog.

Mais de toute faon il y a bien d'autres exemples de lois inapplicables ou inappliques, tombes en dsutude...

----------


## stardeath

je dirai, pour paraphraser Jon Shannow (en esprant pas me tromper), que les lois contre le tlchargement sont dj l depuis belle lurette, les nouvelles lois dbiles sur ce sujet sont crs parce que les gens ne sont pas capables de respecter les lois simples.

on voit encore que c'est la faute des gens, pas de la loi :

loi simple non respecte => loi dbile.

----------


## Barsy

> je dirai, pour paraphraser Jon Shannow (en esprant pas me tromper), que les lois contre le tlchargement sont dj l depuis belle lurette, les nouvelles lois dbiles sur ce sujet sont crs parce que les gens ne sont pas capables de respecter les lois simples.


Ah bon ? Lesquelles ? Parce qu'aujourd'hui,  part DADVSI et HADOPI (qui sont plutt rcentes et au final inadaptes), je n'en connais pas d'autres.

Concernant mon exemple sur le port du pantalon, peut importe que la loi ai toujours court ou pas et peu importe qu'il s'agisse d'un dcret ou d'une loi. Ce que j'ai voulu montrer par cet exemple, c'est que, lorsque la socit fait face  une volution, que celle-ci soit d'ordre moral (pour le droit des femmes) ou technologique (pour internet), les lois qui vont  l'encontre de cette volution deviennent automatiquement caduques.

Le but ici n'est pas denfreindre la loi, mais plutt de faire ressortir dans celle-ci ce qui fait entrave  l'volution et de trouver une solution pour l'adapter.
Le problme actuel des lgislateurs et des lois qui ont t votes jusqu' prsent, c'est qu'ils essaient au maximum de dfendre l'ancien systme (c'est  dire la vente par copies) sans essayer d'adapter le droit aux possibilits offertes par internet et sans chercher un moyen de financement qui soit viable pour les artistes. 

D'ailleurs, il ne faut pas se leurrer, le systme actuel (celui dfendu par la loi) ne rapporte pas beaucoup aux artistes. A part les quelques superstars qui gagnent des millions, la grande majorit galre pas mal. Je ne sais pas si vous en connaissez beaucoup vous, des mtiers ou il y a un tel cart de salaire entre des gens qui ont pourtant la mme profession. En tout cas, moi, j'en connais pas...  part footballer en fait...

Et quand je vois la qualit du travail de certains artistes plus modestes compars  ceux des "stars", j'ai le sentiment que ce n'est pas le talent qui est la cause de cet cart. Et internet a permis  ces "petits" artistes d'avoir un espace pour promouvoir leurs uvres et pour se faire connaitre, ce qui tait impossible auparavant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Visiblement tu n'as pas entendu parleur du droit d'auteur (ou copyright en anglais). C'est ce droit qui fait que l'auteur est propritaire de son uvre, et c'est cette loi, simple qui est bafoue par le piratage !

Maintenant, il faudrait que tu nous expliques en quoi cette loi sur le droit d'auteur va  l'encontre d'internet ? En quoi est-ce que le fait que l'auteur soit propritaire de son uvre empche les gens de surfer ? 

Le fait que tu dises que certains artistes gagnent plus que d'autres aurait tendance  montrer que le systme fonctionne. Puisque justement, ceux qui vendent le plus, gagnent le plus. Ce n'est pas une histoire de talent. Avoir du talent, ce n'est pas avoir du succs. Nombre d'artistes ont eu plus de succs aprs leur mort qu'avant ! 
Il faut savoir plaire au gens. Si tu prends un artiste comme Bashung (on aime ou pas, ce n'est pas le problme), certains de ses albums n'ont eu aucun succs. Pourquoi ? Parce que Bashung avait du talent alternatif ?   :;):  Non, simplement, parce que ces albums n'ont pas rencontr leur public, c'est tout.

Le systme actuel, sur lequel vous crachez allgrement  permis  des artistes de percer au bout de 2 ou 3 albums. Si on prend votre modle, ces artistes auraient tout simplement disparus aprs leur premier chec, car ils n'auraient pas eu les moyens de continuer. 

Je ne dis pas que c'est parfait, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas modifier certaines choses, mais attention  ne pas jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain !

Et, quoi qu'on dise ou fasse, le systme du tout gratuit n'existe pas, il faut que quelqu'un paie. Alors, moi je prfre que ce soit celui qui profite qui paie, plutt que de le faire payer  tout le monde.

----------


## Aniki

> ...Et, quoi qu'on dise ou fasse, le systme du tout gratuit n'existe pas, il faut que quelqu'un paie.


Personne ici n'a parl d'un "systme du tout gratuit".  ::mur:: 
Il faut que tu te sortes cette ide de la tte. 

DonQuiche parle d'un systme ou l'utilisation  but non lucratif serait gratuite  partir d'une certaine priode. Tout le reste serait payant.
O est le tout gratuit auquel tu fais allusion ?
Si ce n'tait pas  DonQuiche  qui tu rpondais, alors  qui donc ?

Pourquoi faut-il que cet "argument" (je ne sais pas comment appel a) refasse toujours surface ?
Je t'en supplie, ne nous parles plus jamais de "tout gratuit".

Edit: j'ai dit parce que le ton tait beaucoup violent. Mes excuses Jon Shannon pour cela.  ::hola:: 
Je ne m'en suis rendu compte que maintenant.

----------


## Acropole

Pourquoi les majors de l'audiovisuel n'investissent pas le web comme le font celles du jeu vido par exemple ?
Il y'a certainement une question culturelle (le jeux vidos sont un produit informatique, et leurs crateurs sont donc plus  l'aise avec cet outil) mais n'y a-t-il pas autre chose ? (pas la peine de rpondre "le fric", aucune entreprise ne travaille a gagner moins d'argent).
Est-ce que a serrait un problme technique ajout  une mconnaissance de l'outil ?
Il y'a pourtant de nombreux essais comme steam, l'appstore, la tl  la demande, deezer, les radios en ligne, etc...
Ne faudrait-il pas proposer, en tant qu'informaticiens, des solutions viables  nos "clients",  savoir les majors et les spectateurs ?
Comme par exemple un systme de boutique en ligne spcialise dans le streaming vido multiplateforme ? Une sorte de CMS ou de SDK ou de browser spcialis permettant aux spectateurs de parcourir n'importe quel catalogue et aux diffuseurs de proposer chacun leur catalogue en ligne et ceci sur le web, sur la tl, sur smartphone etc ?

edit : 

Jetez un oeil sur le site de la warner et regardez les prix en tlchargement.

Edit 2 : bon, les prix affich sur la page sont pour une location de 48h... a monte au prix du blu ray pour tlchargement dfinitif...

----------


## Barsy

> Visiblement tu n'as pas entendu parleur du droit d'auteur (ou copyright en anglais). C'est ce droit qui fait que l'auteur est propritaire de son uvre, et c'est cette loi, simple qui est bafoue par le piratage !


Mais personne ici ne remet en cause le droit d'auteur. Les artistes restes propritaires de leurs uvres et ce droit l n'est pas remis en question.

Ce qui pose problme ici, ce sont les mthodes d'exploitation de ces uvres. Mthodes employes par les majors et non par les artistes. Aujourd'hui d'ailleurs, un artiste touche un pourcentage plutt faible sur le prix de vente d'une copie.

Et concernant la gratuit, ce n'est pas non plus ce que je prconise. Justement, le but de la "redevance" serait de rmunrer les auteurs tout en permettant un meilleure diffusion des uvres sur internet.




> Le fait que tu dises que certains artistes gagnent plus que d'autres aurait tendance  montrer que le systme fonctionne. Puisque justement, ceux qui vendent le plus, gagnent le plus. Ce n'est pas une histoire de talent. Avoir du talent, ce n'est pas avoir du succs. Nombre d'artistes ont eu plus de succs aprs leur mort qu'avant !


Si pour toi, c'est a un systme qui fonctionne...
D'ailleurs, je te trouve assez ambigu, tu critiques toi mme dans d'autres message le succs de stars telles que Lady Gaga pour finalement nous dire que le systme est bon.

Et pour ce qui est des artistes qui ont russi  percer au bout de 2 ou 3 albums, ce qui a russi  les maintenir  flot durant ce temps l, ce ne sont pas les albums ayant chou, ce sont les concerts. Comme quoi, il existe d'autres mthodes pour se faire de l'argent que de vendre des copies.
Enfin, chez nous il existe des indemnits pour les intermittents du spectacle permettant aux artistes de vivre. Mais dans d'autres pays (les USA par exemple) les jeunes artistes doivent bosser  ct pour vivre en attendant de percer. Je ne vois pas donc pas trop ce qui te fait dire que le systme actuel offre la possibilit  des artistes de persvrer et en quoi ce serait diffrent avec internet.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais personne ici ne remet en cause le droit d'auteur. Les artistes restes propritaires de leurs uvres et ce droit l n'est pas remis en question.
> 
> Ce qui pose problme ici, ce sont les mthodes d'exploitation de ces uvres. Mthodes employes par les majors et non par les artistes. Aujourd'hui d'ailleurs, un artiste touche un pourcentage plutt faible sur le prix de vente d'une copie.
> 
> Et concernant la gratuit, ce n'est pas non plus ce que je prconise. Justement, le but de la "redevance" serait de rmunrer les auteurs tout en permettant un meilleure diffusion des uvres sur internet.


Ben, quand je vois des posts, disant que les uvres n'appartiennent pas  leurs auteurs mais  leurs publics, je trouve que c'est remettre en question le droit d'auteur. Ensuite, ce droit d'auteur permet  ce dernier d'autoriser une socit de s'occuper de diffuser son uvre contre paiement. Le tlchargement des uvres sans l'autorisation de la socit possdant l'autorisation de l'auteur, est galement une violation (indirecte peut-tre) du droit d'auteur, et prive ce mme auteur d'autant de ressource que de tlchargements.
Pour ce qui est de la redevance, a revient  ce que je dis au-dessus en parlant de la gratuit. C'est faire payer  tous, son plaisir goste.





> Si pour toi, c'est a un systme qui fonctionne...
> D'ailleurs, je te trouve assez ambigu, tu critiques toi mme dans d'autres message le succs de stars telles que Lady Gaga pour finalement nous dire que le systme est bon.


Il y a une diffrence entre critiquer le succs et le talent d'un ou d'une artiste. Je critique le succs de Lady Gaga car, s'il est indniable qu'elle a du talent, son succs vient plus de son extravagance (ses meilleurs albums tant ceux d'avant son succs !). Bref, c'est plus la btise des jeunes assoiffs de mode, de buzz et qui moutonnent leurs pense, plutt que la russite des artistes que je remet en cause. Car n'oublions pas que c'est le public qui fait le succs. 




> Et pour ce qui est des artistes qui ont russi  percer au bout de 2 ou 3 albums, ce qui a russi  les maintenir  flot durant ce temps l, ce ne sont pas les albums ayant chou, ce sont les concerts. Comme quoi, il existe d'autres mthodes pour se faire de l'argent que de vendre des copies.
> Enfin, chez nous il existe des indemnits pour les intermittents du spectacle permettant aux artistes de vivre. Mais dans d'autres pays (les USA par exemple) les jeunes artistes doivent bosser  ct pour vivre en attendant de percer. Je ne vois pas donc pas trop ce qui te fait dire que le systme actuel offre la possibilit  des artistes de persvrer et en quoi ce serait diffrent avec internet.


Renseignes-toi sur la manire d'enregistrer un album, du cot pour embaucher le personnel, les musiciens (si tu n'as pas un groupe), de le diffuser, de faire de la pub, ... bref, ces cots sont AVANCES par les socits de production, car il est rare que les jeunes artistes aient les moyens de les financer. 
J'avais entendu parler  une poque de sites internet ou les musiciens dposaient leurs uvres, des gens mettaient de l'argent s'ils aimaient et une fois qu'assez d'argent avait t runi, alors le site produisait l'album. Les gens ayant vers de l'argent devenaient actionnaire du succs de l'album. Certains des artistes devaient attendre, d'aprs le reportages, plusieurs mois, voir annes avant de voir leur album produit. En attendant, ils font quoi ces artistes ? Et si en plus,  la sortie, l'album se fait pirater, on peut imaginer que ce systme ne va durer longtemps (d'ailleurs je ne sais pas s'il existe encore).

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Tu parles de MyMajorCompany.

Lisant la discussion depuis le dbut, j'ai l'impression que certains pensent qu'une baisse des prix entranera forcement une baisse des revenus des personnes ou des entreprises concernes, ce qui est loin d'tre dmontr (cf. thorie de l'offre et de la demande).

Ensuite, dans l'hypothse ou le tlchargement illgal serait minoritaire, les pertes industrielles et culturelles que l'on nous dcrit ne seraient donc pas si grandes que l'on voudrait bien nous le faire croire (ce qui ne lgitime cependant toujours pas la pratique). Mais durcir les sanctions ne serait alors pas un grand sacrifice lectoral. Or, il s'avre qu'avant Hadopi, l'internaute concern risquait des sanctions beaucoup plus graves ; j'en dduis que le tlchargement illgal est majoritaire et donc lgitime dans un systme politique se voulant dmocratique. (Qui peut encore ignorer que la pratique est illgale ?!)




> Pourquoi les majors de l'audiovisuel n'investissent pas le web ?


Srement pas parce quelles sont incapables de s'offrir le dveloppement d'une plateforme par des spcialistes ! Je pense qu'elles craignent de perdre des bnfices en le faisant et que les grandes entreprises sont sujettes  une inertie norme quand il s'agit de tels changements de stratgie.

Pourquoi certains prfrent payer MegaUpload qu'un site de VOD lgal ?
Principalement pour la diversit du contenu. Je pense que l'conomie de march est perfectible, parfois impuissante et d'autres fois stupide (cf. subprimes). La concurrence n'est ni pure, ni parfaite et les prix ne sont donc gnralement pas optimaux. L'tat doit donc palier le plus que possible  ces manques. Incapables qu'elles sont d'offrir un service quivalent  MegaUpload, nos chres entreprises culturelles font le choix de la passivit, au dtriment de leur clientle et de l'accs  la Culture.

Pour largir la discussion  la notion de proprit intellectuelle :
_ Ne dit-on pas "C'est de qui ?" plutt que "C'est  qui ?" ?
_ Publier ne signifie-il pas "rendre publique" ?
_ Puis-je revendre un mp3 sur le march de l'occasion ?
_ L'argent peru lors d'une vente n'est-il pas sens compenser un perte ?


PS : L'agriculture est un savoir faire, amlior et transmit de gnration en gnration comme la peinture et la musique, il s'agit donc bien l d'une forme de culture. Culture qui fait de nous des humains...

----------

